# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Молитва...

## Ольвия

Нуу, в общем вот...

Мой Бог, зачем послал мне испытанье,
Когда спокойно так жила?
Подарок или наказанье?!
Я до сих пор не поняла...

Ты дал мне ощутить глубины
Неведомых доселе чувств,
Явил мне следствие, причины
Древнейшей магии искусств.

Ты разорвал меня на части
И заново собрал. Зачем?
Чтоб я была в Твоей лишь власти,
Не в силах вырваться? Затем?

Теперь люблю я каждой клеткой
И в напряженьи каждый нерв.
Помечена я черной меткой,
Понять вкус счастья не успев.

Живу в агонии мечтаний
И на себя сама же злюсь.
Ведь это плод моих желаний,
Тогда чего же я боюсь?

Мой Бог, зачем послал мне испытанье,
Ведь не поможет мне никто...
Подарок или наказанье?!
Коль наказанье, то за что?!

----------


## КП

Ольвичка,большое спасибо за прекрасные стихи. :flower: 
А я и не знал,что ты так хорошо можешь писать.
Очень эмоциональные,сразу чувствуется ,что от души! :Ok: 
Невольно  переживать за тебя начинаешь,мы привыкли к веселой Ольвии....:frown:
 Редко на форуме появляешься ,вот и настроение грустное.Почаще с нами общайся-мы тебе настроение поднимем! :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мой Бог, зачем послал мне испытанье,


Ольвия! Классно! А испытаний посылают столько, сколько может человек выдержать - не больше.

----------


## Лучик Дон

Раз уж заговорили о молитвах...
Этот стих-молитву я написала для мужа, когда он служил в спецназе с очень частыми выездами на неспокойные объекты.

                                          МОЛИТВА
О Боже! В час ночной тебя молю,
Свечу зажгу на тысячу дорог.
Я пред тобой колени преклоню,
И попрошу, чтоб ты ему помог.
Его дорога будет далека,
Но он так ждал, так этого хотел.
И пусть, подобно дуновенью ветерка,
Он ясным соколом к порогу прилетел.
Храни его от трудностей в пути,
Пусть беды все обходят стороной.
Обереги и помоги прийти,
Туда, где ждут его - домой.
Я не устану ждать его - поверь,
Я не предам, любовь не разобью.
Вернётся - я открою ему дверь,
И прошепчу: «Я так тебя люблю…»

----------


## Alenajazz

Лучик Дон! Умница!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Замечательные! Спасибо вам за них.
Можно и я , в копилочку :


*В молитве*

Ветер. Поле снегом солит...
Мелким...Клочьями...Февраль.
Под ребром немножко колит
За тебя...Ночи вуаль...

Тишина в груди  рояля...
Слышен сердца стук...Часов?...
Только знаеш ты, не я ли 
За тебя..."Из носа кровь"...

Что угодно! Днём ли , ночью.
Ветер...Поле...Вздоха звук..
Словно Господа воочью...
Вижу...Слёзы. Трепет рук...

----------


## Alenajazz

Не писАла никогда молитв, но все время вспоминаю строчки, когда переживаю, написанные мужчиной:
И как к затылку нож -
Холод клинка стальной:
Мысль, что ты умрешь
Или будешь больной...

----------


## Ольвия

> Мысль, что ты умрешь
> Или будешь больной...


Поговорю тихонько с небом,
На волю душу отпущу...
Хотелось птицею стать мне бы,
Увы... Сегодня я грущу...

Расправить крылья не под силу...
"Будь сильной", - мне твердит висок.
Я бы у неба попросила
Тех сил, но в горле лишь комок.

Тут к сердцу кто-то прикоснулся,
Открыв большой надежды дверь,-
"Твой ангел вновь к тебе вернулся,
Не бойся жизни, просто верь..."

----------


## PAN

*Ольвия*,
 Центральноукраинскому ангелу... :flower: 
Ольчик... Рад видеть... :br:

----------


## Ольвия

*PAN*,
 Паша, взаимно!!!! :Aga:  :br:

----------


## Kliakca

*Ольвия*,kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Настен!!! :flower:  Лови цём!!!!kisskisskiss

----------


## Kot-dobryi

*Ольвия*,
 Надо ж! Слов нет! Одни слюни! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## oleg99

> "Твой ангел вновь к тебе вернулся,
> Не бойся жизни, просто верь..."


- :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## SeregaKZ

ВСЕМ СПАСИБО =)

----------


## luudvig

> Молитва...


Молчу...)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## barbarossa

Господи, дай нам днесь
Веры и силы духовной.
Все приять безгреховно, 
Господи, дай нам днесь.

Господи, помоги, 
Выстоять в буре жизни.
Не потерять любви
К дому, семье, отчизне.

Господи, помоги
Принять смиренно горе.
Честно платить долги-
Христианина гордость.

Господи. силы дай,
Если дал тяжесть сердечную.
Оптинских старцев сталь,
Доверье к тебе бесконечное.

----------


## Ольвия

Теряя осколки сознания,
Я молча по жизни иду.
Ко мне не пришло понимание,
Кому я кричу в пустоту...

Хочу я акценты расставить,
Чтоб смысл бытия разглядеть.
Не трудно теперь мне представить,
Что можно пожить не успеть...

Вдыхаю я запахи грусти
И нежности звуки ловлю.
Пусть в сердце теперь очень пусто...
Любила? Теперь разлюблю...

----------


## Mishel

***
Добрый Angel,прости нас отчаяных...
Нас фильтруя сквозь крылья свои,
Очищаешь от злости нечаяной,
И смягчаешь людские бои.

На тебя мы всё время надеемся.
И хоть память подводит подчас,
Никуда от тебя мы не денемся.
И в полёте всегда будет джаз!

----------


## Ольвия

Я не хочу писать стихи,
Они же просятся наружу.
Наверное, мои грехи
Ложатся на бумагу стужей.

Я душу не спешу открыть,
Она же рвет меня на части.
Хочу я лирику забыть,
В ее я не хочу быть власти.

Я чувства не хочу писать,
Хочу наедине остаться
С тем, что смогла я потерять,
И безразличьем наслаждаться.

Заставлю душу замолчать,
Иначе захлебнусь от боли.
Я не хочу стихи писать,
Они же просятся на волю...

----------


## Ольвия

Не знаю, кто автор, красиво...

***

Роняю… капельки… души…
На строчки… чистым откровеньем…
Дыханьем трепетным в тиши
Почувствуй их прикосновенье…

Дотронься… ласковым теплом, 
Позволь душе чуть-чуть согреться…
Не обожги… холодным льдом…
Ведь в каждом слове – капля сердца…

----------


## PAN

> Не знаю, кто автор


Но он должен быть...
Я не нашел...
Кто сможет???

----------


## Kot-dobryi

> Я не хочу писать стихи,
> Они же просятся наружу.
> Наверное, мои грехи
> Ложатся на бумагу стужей.
> 
> Я душу не спешу открыть,
> Она же рвет меня на части.
> Хочу я лирику забыть,
> В ее я не хочу быть власти.
> ...


Классно! Аж зацепило.

----------


## barbarossa

> Но он должен быть...
> Я не нашел...
> Кто сможет???


Стихи... как много их вокруг... 
В них чьи-то судьбы... чьи- то души... 
Читаешь их... и понимаешь, вдруг... 
В одних... любовь, в других... весь мир разрушен... 

Порой боишься просто прочитать...
Коснуться взглядом тех заветных строчек, 
Где... кто-то должен громко прокричать...
А ставит много- много мелких точек... 

Стихи... бумага, буквы и значки... 
Порой бессмысленные извороты строчек... 
Но кто-то в них живёт... грустит... творит... 
А кто-то... и читать то...не захочет... 

Прочтите их... потратьте 5 минут... 
Они порой... расскажут вам чуть больше... 
Чем тот... кто рядом... и замкнётся круг, 
Любви... разлук...и чёрных многоточий...

Роняю… капельки… души… 
На строчки… чистым откровеньем… 
Дыханьем трепетным в тиши 
Почувствуй их прикосновенье… 

Дотронься… ласковым теплом, 
Позволь душе чуть-чуть согреться… 
Не обожги… холодным льдом… 
Ведь в каждом слове – капля сердца…

Нашла стихи полностью, а автор - под  ником.  Кажется, Людмила Любимова. 
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/ludok_lub/...6&type_filter=
Поиски продолжаются...

----------


## Ольвия

> Нашла стихи полностью


Просто нет слов....  Спасибо.... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*МОЛИТВА
*
Прости нам, Господи, прости,
Что мы душой несовершенны,
Что так ленивы и растленны,
Прости нам, Господи, прости.

Прости, что суетности ради
Мы покидаем отчий дом,
Что на пути своём преграды
Себе мы сами создаём.

Прости нам наше пустословье,
Слепую злость, дурную лесть,
И дай нам, Господи, здоровье,
Чтоб нашу глупость перенесть.

Прости нам, Господи, прости,
Что мы родной язык забыли,
Что нас опять, как горстку пыли,
Несёт по ложному пути.

Прости лукавство и интриги,
И что, не ведая о том,
Мы рабства ржавые вериги
В наследство внукам отдаём.

Прости, что мы живём без цели,
Что снисходительны к врагам,
Что даже в сердце не сумели
Построить нашей веры храм.

Прости нам, Господи, прости,
Что, гласу разума не внемля,
Тобой дарованную Землю
Готовы по ветру пустить.

Прости! Ведь, мы - твоё творенье.
Так возлюби заблудших нас.
Прости все наши прегрешенья
В который раз. В который раз...

*Галина Феликсон.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/724514.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## barbarossa

Результаты бессонной ночи.

Стихи... как много- много их вокруг..... 
в них чьи -то судьбы,чьи - то души.... 
читаешь их..и понимаешь, вдруг.... 
в одних - любовь.... 
в других - весь мир разрушен......

http://www.stihi.ru/2008/05/28/2727

*Светлана Мелик - Калугина. Стихов много, все бесподобные!!*

----------


## Skadi

*ПЕСЕНКА - МОЛИТВА*,
которую надо прочесть перед самым отлетом.

                     Галиньке

Когда - под крылом - добежит земля
К взлётному рубежу,
Зажмурь глаза и представь, что я
Рядом с тобой сижу.

Пилот на табло зажёг огоньки,
Искусственную зарю,
А я касаюсь твоей руки
И шёпотом говорю:

- Помолимся вместе, чтоб этот путь
Стал Божьей твоей судьбой.
Помолимся тихо,чтоб где-нибудь
Нам свидеться вновь с тобой!

Я твердо верю, что будет так, -
Всей силой моей любви!
Твой каждый вздох и твой каждый шаг,
Господи, благослови!

И слухам о смерти моей не верь -
Её не допустит Бог!
Ещё ты, я знаю, откроешь дверь
Однажды - на мой звонок!

Ещё очистительная гроза
Подарит нам правды свет!
Да будет так!
И открой глаза:
Моя - на ладони твоей - слеза,
Но нет меня рядом, нет!

*Александр Галич, 1972 г.*

----------


## Skadi

*Молитва о детях 
*
Душа моя взывает к Богу:
Детей моих убереги!
Пусть изберут они дорогу
Надежды, правды и любви.

Пусть мир лукавый не заманит
Своей губительной рукой,
И злом своим не затуманит
Твой Образ, Господи, живой.

Пусть Дух Святой их наполняет,
Среди неверья и вражды,
Всегда Сам учит, наставляет
И бережёт от злой беды.

Когда же встретят искушенья
Ты дай им, Боже, устоять.
К Тебе спешить без промедленья
И о поддержке умолять.

Будь с ними в радости и в горе,
Веди Своей, Отец, рукой.
И среди волн в житейском море,
Храни их, Господи Благой.

Ты материнскую молитву
Я верю, Боже, записал.
Вести я буду свою битву
За тех детей, что Ты мне дал.

*Светлана Бурдак.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/817832.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Malina sladkaja

*Прими , мой Бог...*


Прости нас Господи, что верим в "Наш удел" 
И в непорочность текстов той "Святой истории" 
Прости того, кто рад тому, что "Цел", 
Кто не поддался этой Алегории. 

Прости за нами воззванных святых. 
За коронованных на златошитой библии 
Прости за то , что мы с Тобой "На ты" 
И от Тебя мы ждём Святой Идилии. 

Прости, что не признали как отца. 
Не дорожим ни Даром, ни Творением. 
Прости, что жизнь играем "На ловца" 
И рады, что ещё хоть как то тлеем мы... 

Любить ТЕБЯ не можем без картин 
И бьём челом до головокружения 
Не признавая: ТЫ-НАШ БОГ-ЕДИН! 
Душой питаем смыслоискажения... 

Прости меня-твою слепую дочь 
За то, что ложь моим глазам милее. 
За то, что бытъ ТВОЕЙ ЛИШЬ, мне не в мочь. 
За то, что Именем Твоим болею. 

Спасибо за Безмерную Любовь, 
За мне Тобой подаренную силу 
За то, что я Твоя и боль , и кровь... 
За всё, о чём Тебя я так просила. 

Тебе я возношу свою хвалу! 
Мне не нужны посредники и сводни. 
Я-приглашённная Тобой к Столу. 
Я там где Ты душой всегда свободна!

----------


## LenZ

*Ольвия*,
Очень красивые стихи! Мне очень понравились! Пишите ещё!  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Прости за то, что не смогла...
Прости за то, что не сумела....
Прости за то, что солгала.........
Прости за то, что не успела....

За колкость слов меня прости....
И извини за тишину..........
Мое ты сердце отпусти.....
Я отпущу свою вину..........

Свое дыханье я ловлю.....
Осколки жизни собираю....
Прости за то, что я люблю.....
Прости за то, что..................

----------


## CTARый

> Прости за то, что.....


:frown:А дальше????

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Молитва...кому,как не Ангелам,знать,как пишутся молитвы. :Aga: 

Оля,очень хорошие стихи.Спасибо!

----------


## Ольвия

> А дальше????


Посмотрим.......:wink:

Леш, спасибо!!!!! :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Прости за то,


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/566003

----------


## Ольвия

*Лев*,
 Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!kiss

----------


## CTARый

> Посмотрим...


Только не пиши рифму "умираю":confused:

----------


## Ольвия

> Только не пиши рифму "умираю"


Так я там ничего и не написала................:wink:

----------


## CTARый

> Так я там ничего и не написала...


Я понял,это фишка! :Aga: 
p.s.   ангелы не умирают!:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Я понял,это фишка!


:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Прости за то,


Оля...
Убедила........ :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*PAN*,
 Паша, спасибо.........:smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Моя думка, як птах білокрилий,
Вітром тихим у небо летить.
Я її відпускаю сміливо,
Тільки в серці хай більш не бринить.....

Хочу пити я пахощі літа
І торкнутись устами тепла.
Я за думкою хочу летіти,
Тай летіла б.... Якби ж я змогла...

Це мене покарала недоля -
Буть прикутою до землі.
Кожен з нас у житті має ролі,
Чи великі, чи зовсім малі...

Я не знаю, хто я, та й не треба...
Хочу я зупинити цю мить.
Моя думка проситься в небо,
Не тримаю її, хай летить...

*

----------


## Ольвия

Я выше всяких предрассудков,
Чудачкой средь людей слыву...
Мир, что набивает лишь желудки,
Уже тошнит, но в нем живу... :Tu: 

Плевать на жизни пьедесталы,
Плевать на пугало смертей...
Быть может, просто я устала
Быть частью города теней???

----------


## luudvig

> Я выше всяких предрассудков,





> Быть может, просто я устала


Не противоречие ли?Или устала быть выше предрассудков, и на всё плевать тоже устала?Интересная мысль. :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

> Не противоречие ли?


Отнюдь.......... :smile:   Быть выше предрассудков - стиль жизни..... На все плевать - результат некоторых изменений в моей жизни..... А устала - это устала..... Устала от серости....

----------


## Kliakca

> Устала от серости....


Ты о мышах???:rolleyes:

*( Фонарный столб )

Не пагаси меня, молю!
Дай надышаться фонарю,
Прохладой чёрной тишины,
Забыть проклятье новизны.

Дай надышаться тишиной,
Постой в обнимочку со мной.
Я без тебя весь день стоял,
Помёт вороний отмывал.

Не уходи, тебя молю,
Звездой попутной кораблю.
Светить готов я до утра,
Уже идёшь? 
Уже пора?

Не забывай меня, молю!*

----------


## Ольвия

> В самолёте.


Ты где??????

----------


## Skadi

> Ты где??????


Наверно, до сих пор летит? :rolleyes:
Ольгуш, нравится твой слог и рассуждения :smile: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Спасибо!!! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Олечка, и ещё...очень хочется послушать песню в твоём исполнении, где ты вся выложилась...скажем так (уверена, ты поняла меня) :smile:
Наташе - моей солистке - очень понравился твой тембр и как ты поёшь (я дала ей послушать "Я вернусь") - вот такие дела :wink: 
Вчера записала несколько песен своих солистов на камеру...попробую до отъезда успеть сделать mp3-ки :rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> где ты вся выложилась...скажем так (уверена, ты поняла меня)


Да, я поняла... :flower:     Для этого надо нормально записаться, а для этого надо время, которого пока нет...... Может, научусь сама.... А там посмотрим.......:wink:

----------


## Skadi

*ДАЙ БОГ!* 

Дай бог слепцам глаза вернуть 
и спины выпрямить горбатым. 
Дай бог быть богом хоть чуть-чуть, 
но быть нельзя чуть-чуть распятым. 

Дай бог не вляпаться во власть 
и не геройствовать подложно, 
и быть богатым — но не красть, 
конечно, если так возможно. 

Дай бог быть тертым калачом, 
не сожранным ничьею шайкой, 
ни жертвой быть, ни палачом, 
ни барином, ни попрошайкой. 

Дай бог поменьше рваных ран, 
когда идет большая драка. 
Дай бог побольше разных стран, 
не потеряв своей, однако. 

Дай бог, чтобы твоя страна 
тебя не пнула сапожищем. 
Дай бог, чтобы твоя жена 
тебя любила даже нищим. 

Дай бог лжецам замкнуть уста, 
глас божий слыша в детском крике. 
Дай бог живым узреть Христа, 
пусть не в мужском, так в женском лике. 

Не крест — бескрестье мы несем, 
а как сгибаемся убого. 
Чтоб не извериться во всем, 
Дай бог ну хоть немного Бога! 

Дай бог всего, всего, всего 
и сразу всем — чтоб не обидно... 
Дай бог всего, но лишь того, 
за что потом не станет стыдно.

Евгений Евтушенко.

[IMG]http://*********ru/877871.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> Ты где??????


Недалеко от Москвы, только не той, что привычна твоему восприятию.
В Scranton, на муз.фестивале. :Aga: ...это Пеннсильвания.:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/867630.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> В Scranton, на муз.фестивале.


Ух, ты............ :Vah:  А чего ты там делаешь?????:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> А чего ты там делаешь?????


Что и все... :rolleyes: фестивалю...:rolleyes::biggrin:
Заходи, чай заварила, дверь открыта, жду...kiss

[IMG]http://*********ru/858405.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Я с тортиком.........:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Я с тортиком.........


Это тортик?:eek:
Я думала настоящие цветы...:biggrin:
Жаль, что я тортики не ем, вкусный наверное...:rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Жаль, что я тортики не ем,


Тогда.........:biggrin::rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Оль...:rolleyes:

 [IMG]http://*********ru/906535.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Мммммммм.............. Спасибо!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Вот ещё и...пока убегаю :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/888103.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> пока убегаю


До встречи!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Тогда.........


Добила...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Меня под домашний арест посадят и голодать заставят.:frown:
Конфеты и фрукты в самый раз. :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

> Конфеты и фрукты в самый раз.


Воть....kisskiss

----------


## Kliakca

Нууууу, я твоя должница  :Oj: kiss
Сейчас в личку кое что сброшу...

----------


## Ольвия

> Сейчас в личку кое что сброшу...


Жду.... :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Жду....


Только ни-ни-ни...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Только ни-ни-ни.


Ни-ни........:cool::rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

У меня бук отбирают, попозже ещё выйду. :Aga:  kiss

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Пока!!!!!kisskisskiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

воздушный поцелуй
я осени пошлю...
меня ты не ревнуй,
я лето не люблю...

ведь летом я жила
и телом, и душой...
счастливою была...
что было- то прошло...

на золото листвы
с восторгом я смотрю....
осенним небесам 
"Спасибо" говорю...

они со мной честны,
я растворяюсь в них.
мы с осенью одни
И парк совсем притих...

*Ирина Волкова. Дама в осеннем парке*

----------


## smychok

> воздушный поцелуй
> я осени пошлю...
> меня ты не ревнуй,
> я лето не люблю...


От встречи к встрече жизнь дробя,
Приходишь каждый год игриво.
О лето! Я люблю тебя!
Уходишь ты... Несправедливо.

Я верю, я надеюсь, жду,
Что снова будет наша встреча
И вижу, будто бы в бреду,
Как ты шагаешь издалеча.

Мне речь твоя, журчанье вод,
Твоя улыбка солнца светом,
Закроет тысячу невзгод !
Как хорошо с тобою, лето....

----------


## Ольвия

> я лето не люблю...





> О лето! Я люблю тебя!


Противоположности притягиваются...........:smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Противоположности притягиваются...........


Поляризацию не попутай...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Поляризацию не попутай...


Уж и не говори.......:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> От встречи к встрече жизнь дробя,


Саша... :Ok: ... :br: 

Замечание всего одно, и ты меня поймешь...




> Мне речь твоя, журчанье вод,
> Твоя улыбка солнца светом,
> Закроет тысячу невзгод !
> Как хорошо с тобою, лето....


Я бы написал, тем более обращаясь к нашему ангелу Оле:
"Как хорошо с тобою... Летом..."........

 :Aga: ...:biggrin: 
(Здесь то Валерка меня не увидит, ибо игнорирует разнообразные поэтические тра-ля-ля, считая их недостойными внимания крутого вологоддского перца...:biggrin:... Оля... :flower: )

----------


## smychok

Паша!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Вот что значит глаз профи)))) Я наверное немного заработался...
 Замечание принято и поддерживается))))) :Pivo:

----------


## Ольвия

*PAN*,
*smychok*,
 :biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Markovich

> воздушный поцелуй
> я осени пошлю...
> меня ты не ревнуй,
> я лето не люблю...
> 
> ведь летом я жила
> и телом, и душой...
> счастливою была...
> что было- то прошло...
> ...



Под маской лета


В каждом лете есть осень
Под зеленою маской
Она прячет усердно
Пряди рыжих волос
Прячет дождь - в летних грозах,
Скучный ливень сентябрьский,
Листьев золото первых,
Мол – пока не всерьез!

Вытекает по капле
Это жаркое лето,
Дни , залитые солнцем,
Терпким запахом трав,
Обмануть меня врядли , 
Сможет зеленью ветка,
Шмель жужжанием сонным
Говорит, что я прав,

Август - старый предатель,
Краски желтой добавит,
Пестрых астр разноцветье,
Это осени знак!
Я так ждал это лето,
Мне его не хватает,
Но от осени плена,
Не уйти мне никак,

Сбросит осень все маски,
Листья золотом выкрасит,
Непонятной тоской
Заколдует меня,
Можно лишь Бабье лето
У осени выпросить,
Да и то журавлиные,
В небе крики звенят

У меня в теплом августе
Осень в сердце гостит,
Лето быстро уходит,
Мне за ним – не угнаться!
И мое одиночество
Осень мне не простит,,
Хочет Осень в любви
Мне признаться…

----------


## Ольвия

В ясный день иль денек непогожий
Суетой серых будней гоним,
Он идет - незнакомый прохожий-,
И глазами встречаюсь я с ним.

Каждый раз, не меняя маршрутов,
Мы навстречу друг другу идем.
Встреча с ним - это доля минуты,
И ее мы вдвоем бережем.

С ним здороваюсь робко глазами,
Мне лишь тридцать, ему - шестьдесят.
Что же общего есть между нами? -
Невозможность вернуться назад...

Незнакомы мы с ним и не надо,
Каждый крест свой по жизни несет.
Между нами большая преграда -
Это улицы водоворот.

Встреча с ним - это малая капля
В океане с названием "Жизнь".
Не узнаем друг друга, не так ли?
Мы - прохожие, мы - миражи....




*Markovich*,
 Спасибо за замечательные стихи.....:smile: Вы очень тонко чувствуете мир..... :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

Нашла у себя..... Взгрустнулось... Кое-что завуалировала, кое-где подредактировала и выставляю.....


Скажу тебе я то сейчас стихами,
Что в прозе порой молвить нелегко..... 
Окутал душу нежными словами,
Стал близким, находясь так далеко.... 

В тебе себя, как в зеркале, я вижу.... 
Порою страшно это, а порой чудно....
Твердит висок: "Люблю и ненавижу",
К тебе ж я чувствую из двух одно........ 

Себя ж нещадно иногда ругаю
За то, что уступила так легко... 
Всем существом я чувствую и знаю -
Мной завладел ты, находясь так далеко....

Есть много слов - несказанных, не спетых...
Ждут часа своего, как доброе вино....
Я в глубине души уверенна: когда-то где-то
Они произнесутся все равно..........

----------


## PAN

> Незнакомый прохожий


 :flower: ...

----------


## Ольвия

> Незнакомый прохожий


Паша, самое интересное, что такой человек существует... Мы с ним постоянно в одном и том же месте сталкиваемся.... Захотелось написать, но выдавливалось из себя тяжело.....

----------


## Лев

> Что в прозе порой молвить нелегко.....


Это нехорошо звучит ритмически и в смысловом значении. Поменяй местами слова:
"Порой, что в прозе молвить нелегко..."



> Порою страшно это, а порой чудно....


частое употребление:
"Но страшно это, иногда чудно..."
Жужжание можно безболезненно убрать... Ж и  Ж опять рядом
Неспетых... - вместе пишется:smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Лев*,
Учту....:smile:

У меня и ритмика местами нарушена, но поменять не смогла....

----------


## Лев

> У меня и ритмика местами нарушена, но поменять не смогла....


Кроме того, что отметил - нормально... хороший стих :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> В ясный день иль денек непогожий
> Суетой серых будней гоним,


И мне очень понравилось!  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> У меня и ритмика местами нарушена,


Оль,ты-ж не попсу шмалишь:biggrin: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*PAN*,
*Лев*,
*LenZ*,
  Спасибо!!! :flower:  :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> ты-ж не попсу шмалишь


  Ага.... В последнее время живу в ритме джаза, хард рока и трэша...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Что же общего есть между нами? -
> Невозможность вернуться назад...


Мне очень понравилось!  :Ok:

----------


## LenZ

*Ольвия*,
С праздником тебя! С днём учителя!!!!  :flower:  Ты же преподпвала. Я, кстати, тоже. Больше 5 лет в школе. Я педагог по образованию. Правда, теперь занимаюсь совсем другим (((

----------


## Ольвия

*LenZ*,
 Спасибо, дорогая!!!!!! Тебя тоже с праздником... :flower:  Я и сейчас преподаю............. :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
 [IMG]http://s15.******info/1f1c6a92a3fbe5e34a3023dfe7b9e3e1.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
*Ольчик, это тебе*

 [IMG]http://*********ru/853223.jpg[/IMG]

*С наступающим Днём Учителя!*

----------


## smychok

День учителя прошёл, а Оля всё не появляется))) Наверное хорошо отметила!!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Оля всё не появляется)))


Неправда, я всеХда тут....:biggrin: Привет, Саша!!!! С прошедшим тебя!!!! :flower:  :br:

----------


## smychok

Спасибо!!! Кстати ты единственная, кто меня поздравил пусть и постфактум)))

----------


## Ольвия

> Кстати ты единственная, кто меня поздравил пусть и постфактум)))


Подожди.... Я сейчас в твою тему загляну.... Начну пьянствовать и дебоширить... Потом меня трудно будет выгнать....:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Кстати ты единственная, кто меня поздравил пусть и постфактум)))


А сам???........[IMG]http://*********ru/906328.gif[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

*Kliakca*



> А сам???........


И то правда!!! Я почему-то думал, что я отправил!!! Перерыл всё и ничего не нашёл((( Исправляюсь!!!!
*Ольвия*,
Дорогая Оля!!!!! Поздравляю тебя с прошедшим Днем учителя!!!!!!kiss :Oj:   Счастья, любви и творческого вдохновения!!!!!! :Ok: 



А теперь продолжаем пьянствовать.....:biggrin: :br: 

[/QUOTE]
:biggrin: :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Подожди.... Я сейчас в твою тему загляну.... Начну пьянствовать и дебоширить... Потом меня трудно будет выгнать....


А никто и не собирается тебя выгонять!!! Тебе постель забронировать???

----------


## Ольвия

> Дорогая Оля!!!!!..........


 :Vah:   По-моему я где-то это уже читала................:biggrin:  ТокА Оли там не было.....




> Тебе постель забронировать???


Ага...... Раскладушку.....:smile:

----------


## smychok

*Ольвия*,



> По-моему я где-то это уже читала................ ТокА Оли там не было.....


 Даже ума не приложу, где ты это могла прочитать...



> Ага...... Раскладушку.....


 Не, раскладушку я себе у Дяди Види ставлю!!! Тебе могу предложить только своё ложе))) :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Даже ума не приложу, где ты это могла прочитать...


Померещилось, наверное...........:biggrin:




> Тебе могу предложить только своё ложе)))


 :Vah:   :Oj:   :Oj:  :Oj:   А ты в это время у Дяди Вади пропадать до утра будешь?????:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> А ты в это время у Дяди Вади пропадать до утра будешь?????


Нууууу вообще я там её постоянно оставлю, что бы не тягать туда-обратно да и в случае скандала там всегда можно будет переконтоваться...:tongue:
 А.... ты против что бы я у Дядь Вади до утра был??? :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

> А.... ты против что бы я у Дядь Вади до утра был???


Вообще-то есть некоторые возражения и предложения по этому поводу....:biggrin::rolleyes: :Oj:

----------


## smychok

Я ооооочень внимательно слушаю:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Я ооооочень внимательно слушаю


:biggrin: :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:   Даже не знаю, с чего начать... Особенно, когда меня ну ооооочень внимательно слушают.............:tongue:

----------


## smychok

Ладно, я не очень внимательно слушаю - ты главное соберись и начни))):biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> ты главное соберись и начни)))


Если начну, боюсь, забанят........:rolleyes::biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## smychok

Не забанят, если в рифме изложиться!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Не забанят, если в рифме изложиться!!!


В подобного рода  поэзии я еще себя не пробовала.....:biggrin:   Интересно!!!!! :Oj:  Попробую изложиться в рифме........... :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> В подобного рода поэзии я еще себя не пробовала...


В общем я вчера попробовала поиграть словами...:rolleyes: Наиграла такого, что.......... :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

Воть .... игра с глаголами.......... Правда, немного подредактировала..... :Oj: 

Смотрю в твои глаза, смеюсь,
Во взгляде растворяюсь.
Сегодня то с собой борюсь,
То снова расслабляюсь....

Целую, чувствую, дышу,
Тобою наполняюсь...
Святою будучи, грешу,
Нисколечки не каюсь...

То замираю, то кричу,
То падаю, взлетая...
"Продлить я этот миг хочу" -
Шепчу, в нем утопая...

Я не могу сейчас молчать -
От крика задыхаюсь...
К твоей душе (ты должен знать)
Душой я прикасаюсь...

Твое дыхание ловлю,
Всем телом прижимаясь.
Как сильно я тебя люблю
И в том совсем не каюсь....

Вдруг замираю, чуть дыша,
И очи закрываю...
"Когда у тел одна душа,
Легко..." - я повторяю.....

П.С. Мне кажется, или я сама с собой разговариваю?????:eek::biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> Воть .... игра с глаголами.


Оленька,глаголишь здорово! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

*luudvig*,
 Спасибо, дорогой!!!!kiss :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## smychok

> Правда, немного подредактировала....


.
А можно неотредактированный вариант в личку???kuku

----------


## Ольвия

> А можно неотредактированный вариант в личку???


:biggrin: :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:   Можно...... только..... там........  :Oj: .... Нууу, в общем, чуть позже.....вечером.....:rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

Вечером оооочень опасно!!! Обрекаешь на бессонную ночь!!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Вечером оооочень опасно!!!


Я знаю.....:biggrin::rolleyes:    Может, я этого и хочу.....:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Воть .... игра с глаголами..........


АААААААААААААААААААААААа.....
Закончилась монополия Бобсана на эротику в местной поэзии...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Закончилась монополия Бобсана на эротику в местной поэзии..


Блиннннн, я ж еще укороченный вариант выставила.........:biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## luudvig

> Обрекаешь на бессонную ночь!!!!





> Может, я этого и хочу....


Оленька :flower:  и мне.А то работы полно,не успеваю днём...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> не успеваю днём.


:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

У ты какая,не о том я,о работе...:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## smychok

*Ольвия*,



> Ольвия 
> Может, я этого и хочу...


Нет,  ты не ангел… 
Что-то мне не спится… 
Вот  лунный свет скребет в моё окошко…
И ночь, как будто вечность будет длиться.
Не рви мне душу – погоди немножко.

Нет, ты не ангел – это точно знаю!
И вот вдали уже восход искрится…
В твоей игре - тебе я проиграю!!!
Нет, ты не ангел, хищница!
Ты львица!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Нет, ты не ангел – это точно знаю!


Ну вот... Не ангел я, а кто же????
И на кого теперь похожа????
Бываю кроткой и смиренной,
Бываю хищницей стервенной,
Бываю ласковой и нежной,
Бываю королевой снежной...
Кому - погибель, а кому - отрада...
Я - *женщина*: и пытка, и услада....

----------


## PAN

> Блиннннн, я ж еще укороченный вариант выставила.........


Оля... Остальное я догадываюсь... :Aga: 
Чмоки... :flower: 
... :br:

----------


## Ольвия

Не знаю, кто и когда заразил меня стихами(хотя есть предположения).ю но мне вчера не уснулось, пока я это из себя не выплеснула..... ПРичём рука с трудом поспевала за мыслью... Такое со мной впервые....:eek:

*Идя по улице, всегда смотрю под ноги,
Не замечая лиц прохожих и машин.
Мой взгляд сосредоточен на дороге,
А не на роскошь городских витрин.

Наметив цель, иду к ней твердыми шагами,
Пытаясь выбрать покороче путь.
Себя не отвлекаю пустяками
И не пытаюсь никуда свернуть.

Хотела стать начальником и стала,
Червонец лет я выбросила зря...
Мой БОг, как я от этого устала...
Достало всё, короче говоря...

Хотела полюбить, и вот - свершилось!
Пошла вслед за несбыточной мечтой.
Любила так, как и во сне не снилось.
Амура выстрел оказался холостой...

Хотела я ребенка - получила,
И Богу благодарна за дитя,
А ведь о нем я даже не просила,
Не плакала иконам я, хотя...

Хотела я семью и заимела...
Пять лет и радости , и слёз....
Как я мечтать тогда посмела
О счастье?! Вот ведь в чем вопрос...

Чего ж я там еще желала???
Достаток? Глупости и бред!
Ни на кого не уповала
Я в этой жизни.... Точно нет!

Любовников? И так в избытке!
Работы? Господи спаси....
У нас в стране все очень зыбко,
Обгадят, что ни попроси.

Загранка чёт совсем не манит,
Хотя друзья давно все там.
Когда-то, может, день настанет,
Что я уеду, все послав к чертям....

Мне - 32! Иду несмело
Я к возрасту Великого Христа.
И что же сделать я успела?
Да ничего -всё с чистого листа!

А всё ведь потому, что по дороге,
Иду уверенно, не поднимая глаз,
Сосредоточенно передвигаю ноги,
Не замечая мир реальный без прикрас...

Мне - 32! Я поднимаю очи
И вглядываюсь в мирозданья свет.
Оттенками любуюсь дня и ночи,
Впитать пытаюсь жизни цвет...

Теперь, не вдумываясь, ставлю ногу,
И наслаждаюсь легкою ходьбой.
Пошлю я на фиг пыльную дорогу,
С моей не буду спорить я судьбой.

Мне - 32! Начало жизни?????
Не надо слов бросать на ветер зря....
Ведь каждый миг с рожденья и до тризны
Уже обсчитан, грубо говоря....*

----------


## Ольвия

> Наметив цель, иду к ней твердыми шагами,
> *Пытаясь* выбрать покороче путь.
> Себя не отвлекаю пустяками
> И не *пытаюсь* никуда свернуть.


Мдааа... Поспешила вылить... Маленькая коррекция...... Паша, если ты это прочтешь, измени в тексте....:rolleyes:  Спасиб!!!! :br: 
Наметив цель, иду к ней твердыми шагами,
*Стараясь* выбрать покороче путь.
Себя не отвлекаю пустяками
И не пытаюсь никуда свернуть

----------


## smychok

> Работы? Господи спаси....
> У нас в стране все очень зыбко,
> Обгадят, что ни попроси.


Это точно!!:biggrin: :Ok: 




> А всё ведь потому, что по дороге,
> Иду уверенно, не поднимая глаз,


У меня по этому поводу такие же мысли!!!




> *Пошлю я на фиг* пыльную дорогу,


О да!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 Спасибо, что читаешь мои шальные мысли.....:smile:

----------


## Лев

*Ольвия*,
 Очень сокровенно-откровенно :flower: 
 "Идя...":smile: - не звучит(вернее смешно звучит), исправь на "иду"

----------


## Ольвия

> Идя..


Меня тоже это слово смущало... А вообще есть такое слово в русском языке????...:biggrin:   . Я ведь украинский филолог..... :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> А вообще есть такое слово в русском языке????...


Недавно "учёные" от русского языка чего-то там отменили и чего-то разрешили(типа говорите и пишите, как умеете:smile:)...

----------


## tamara rabe

Это осеннее, Оленька...  Я тоже себя недавно реанимировала таким вот наброском:

Ну, что же ты расклеилась совсем, подруга,
Есть шансы у тебя – по меньшей мере три – 
Звонок от лучшего на свете, на сегодня, друга,
И пятьдесят на пятьдесят,
Да помощь зала, что не говори...
Прорвёмся, разве это в первый раз?
Не дай согнуть себя старухе-невезухе!
Отбросим шелуху печальных фраз,
Подобную назойливой осенней мухе...

Подними глаза!
Улыбнись заре...
Там живёт твой май
Даже в сентябре!   :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> типа говорите и пишите, как умеете


Я еще удивляюсь, как вчера мой воспаленный и возбужденный мозг не выдал "идЮ".....:biggrin:




> Это осеннее, Оленька...


Спасибо!!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 53 минуты*
Глаза.... В них чувства океан
И манящий зов...
А в голове сплошной дурман,
Но ясно все без слов...

Одно дыханье на двоих,
Одно сплетенье рук...
И, кажется, совсем притих
Сердцебиенья звук....

Остановило время бег -
На свете мы одни...
Для нас с тобою - целый век,
А других - лишь миг....

П.С. Остановите меня кто-нибудь.....:biggrin:kuku

----------


## tamara rabe

Летай, коли Ангелом назвалась! :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

> Летай, коли Ангелом назвалась!


Я уже и не уверенна, ангел ли я..........:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

оля, остановись и думай немного медленней, что бы рука успевала все мысли записывать!

----------


## Ольвия

> остановись


Стою.....:rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

А теперь внимательно слушай мысли и всё записывли!

----------


## Ольвия

Некоторые мысли после тяжелого дня...

Мне иногда бывает скучно, :Tu: 
Не от того, что нету дел...
От глупости людской мне душно...
Быть может, мир совсем сдурел????:eek:

И я совсем ведь не мудрею - :Aga: 
И это вовсе не секрет...:biggrin:
Наверно, просто я старею,
Сомнений в этом точно нет.... :Ha: 

П.С. Подскажите, как перестать писать стихи???:rolleyes: :Ha:    Как начать, я уже знаю.... :Aga: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А теперь внимательно слушай мысли и всё записывли!





> Тяжелый день...


Как в воду глядел......:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

*Ольвия*,



> Как в воду глядел......


Ну так да!!!! Я до сих пор ещё на ногах... Ща просто трупом свалюсь)))

----------


## Kliakca

> Как начать, я уже знаю....


Остальное зависит от напарника...

----------


## Ольвия

> Остальное зависит от напарника...


Ты о чем сейчас?????:biggrin:

***
Я просыпаюсь рано очень,
Когда другие в доме спят.
Темно...И все во власти ночи...
Лишь кое-где огни горят....

А я совсем не сплю чего-то..
На кухне кофе заварю...
На подоконник сяду - вижу кто-то 
По улице бредет... Смотрю...

Кому ж не спится в рань такую????
И интересно - почему????
Иль у кого-то в ночь глухую
Заботы???? Что-то не пойму...

Бездомный медленно, но верно
Шагает прямо в Никуда...
И поглощает улиц скверна
Таких несчастных, господа.

Вот незадачливый любовник
Спешит к своей жене, домой.
Ему уже под сороковник,
А он с поникшей головой...

Кто без любви, а кто без крова,
Причин есть много быть без сна..
А я признаться не готова,
В том, почему я у окна....

----------


## Kliakca

> Ты о чем сейчас?????





> Как начать, я уже знаю....


нАчать, расширить, углУбить, кончить, зачехлить, кофе...:biggrin:



> Кому ж не спится в рань такую????


Оль, классно получилось, но извини, неудержалась...:rolleyes:

Кому ж не спится в рань такую????
Промолвит Оля у окна,
А эхо вторит,-**ю, **ю!
Зачем скучала ты одна?
Унылый ветер и прохожий...
Быть может выйти и позвать?
Чего мы всё воротим рожи?
Пойду и встречу,.. вашу мать!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Markovich

> Не знаю, кто и когда заразил меня стихами(хотя есть предположения).ю но мне вчера не уснулось, пока я это из себя не выплеснула..... ПРичём рука с трудом поспевала за мыслью... Такое со мной впервые....:eek:
> 
> *
> А всё ведь потому, что по дороге,
> Иду уверенно, не поднимая глаз,
> Сосредоточенно передвигаю ноги,
> Не замечая мир реальный без прикрас...
> 
> *


   В суете…

Ты не занят мой друг, ты не занят
Просто в плен ты попал суеты                 
Под ее встал ты серое знамя
Безнадежности и Пустоты

То, чем день твой сегодня наполнен
Завтра вспомнить не сможешь никак
Лишь почешешь растеряно голову,
И ругнешься –Вот был дурак!

Суета маскирует под важное
Все черты ,как морщины старуха
Крем да пудра – слова эпатажные
Этак вкрадчиво шепчет на ухо

Ты устрой небольшой свой рейтинг
Топ создай из всех своих дел
Разберись, что на важное метит
Остального  «в корзину» удел

Мир давно все расставил по полочкам
Не придумывай велосипед – 
Жизнь, здоровье   да  «дети – сволочи»,
Деньги, творчество , вкусный обед  

Ум, друзья, твое тело стройное,
Тело женщины, модный прикид,
Море теплое и спокойное,
Верный пес, что к ногам  «прилип»,

Что осталось еще там из важного?
Остальное – мети метлой!
Любоваться травинкою каждою
Тебя , Господи, упокой!

*Подари тебе , Господи , вечность
Капли чтоб разглядеть на стекле
Чтоб от сена свежего – не отвлечься
И от зайчика на стене…*

----------


## smychok

*Kliakca*,
Шалунья))) Но про эхо... просто балдею!!! Эх, как раньше было круто с темой пародий - так иногда не хватает хорошего, здорового чувства юмора(((

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Я просыпаюсь рано очень,
> Когда другие в доме спят.


Нужно так:
Я просыпаюсь рано очень,
Когда другой ещё не лёг.
Он тоже очень любит осень
И тоже хлещет кофеёк))) :flower: 

Сегодня исправлюсь и попробую лечь по человечески!!!

----------


## Ольвия

Грустить сегодня не хочу 
и в философию вдаваться...
О наболевшем промолчу...
Цветами буду любоваться....

Их я люблю за простоту,
Они мне дарят вдохновенье..
Их девственную красоту
Вам подарю... Для настроенья...:smile:

Обожаю тюльпаны..... Смотрите, какие веселенькие!!!!!! :Vah:  :Ok: 
Всем хорошего настроения!!!!

----------


## luudvig

> Ему уже под сороковник,
> А он с поникшей головой...


Ему ВСЕГО ЛИШЬ сороковник... 

А это тебе  [IMG]http://*********ru/870156.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> Ему ВСЕГО ЛИШЬ сороковник...


Согласна.........:biggrin: :Ok:   Спасиб за цветочек!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

На столе непочатое виски...
Отдыхаю сегодня сама...
И ночная прохлада так близко...
Лёгкий джаз меня сводит с ума....

Не смогло излечить меня время,
Убеждаюсь в который я раз...
Но свободно с души сброшу бремя
В тот же миг, как услышу я джаз...

А в эфире лишь дым сигаретный,
Отблеск еле мерцающих глаз....
На меня жизнь серчает конкретно,
НО сегодня вдыхаю я джаз....

----------


## luudvig

> НО сегодня вдыхаю я джаз....


Суперно! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

На столе непочатое виски...
Под столом завалялась верёвка...
Очень плохо мне жить без близких,
А без мыла совсем не ловко...

----------


## Ольвия

> На столе непочатое виски...
> Под столом завалялась верёвка...


Ага.... Примерно так........ :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Суперно!


Спасиб, ВАлер!!!! :Oj:  Просто мне вчера было так хорошо,как не было давно...... Я с весны в джаз-клубе не была.... Все лето не было в городе - работала, потом весь сентябрь ленилась.... А вчера ...... :rolleyes:
Пела я мало, но это был волшебный вечер!!!!! :Ok:  Как же я соскучилась по джазу..... :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

Настён, ты мне прекращай нюни разводить, выше нос!!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Чё-то потянуло на странную лирику.....kuku

***
Хочу сыграть тебе песню
На рваных струнах души...
Вставать с потертого кресла,
Любимый, ты не спеши...

От пенья сердце охрипло,
Оно не может молчать...
И боль мою без поллитра,
Увы, совсем не унять....

А я пою, надрываясь,
Наверное, для себя...
И твои губы, смущаясь,
Целую я, уходя...

Не оставляю надежду,
Что мы увидимся вновь,
Ведь это в белых одеждах
Нас посетила любовь....

П.С.  От слов про "поллитра" сама в шоке.....:eek:   Откуда оно берется??????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Клас!!! Очень интересно мысль выразила, а особенно про сердце!!!!

----------


## Ольвия

Чёт сегодня мне хреново,
Позаброшу пока слово....

----------


## Ольвия

Израненная птица
Ведь смерти не боится
И лишь о том мечтает,
В агонии сгорая,
Чтоб с высотой проститься
И, падая, разбиться,
Но с ветром и летая...

Ей не расправить крылья,
Став сказкой , а не былью....
Взгляд быстро  угасает,
И сердце затихает.
Ей суждено стать гнилью
И под ногами пылью -
Так с многими бывает....

Но небо не забудет,
Как любовались люди
Ее полетом страстным
И пением прекрасным...
Когда ее не будет,
За то время осудит,
Была ли жизнь напрасна...

Израненная птица
Лишь к облакам стремится...
Вокруг все наблюдают,
Как птица умирает:
Кто хочет поживиться,
Кто смертью насладится...
А птица? Пусть мечтает...

----------


## Alenajazz

О чём же моя молитва?
Прошу я чего у Бога?
Здоровья и понимания,
чтобы дочки мечты сбывались,
а мама жила подольше,
чтоб с милым мы были вечно,
Любви свет не угасал...

Возможно, о чём-то 
тихо и робко я попросила...
А Бог меня не услышал
А, может, не захотел...

----------


## Skadi

> Возможно, о чём-то 
> тихо и робко я попросила...
> А Бог меня не услышал
> А, может, не захотел...


Попросить так легко - не секрет.
Но дала ли ты Богу *обет*?
Мол, а я тогда - то-то иль то-то...
Свои просьбы должны отработать  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Израненная птица
> Ведь смерти не боится
> И лишь о том мечтает,
> В агонии сгорая,
> Чтоб с высотой проститься
> И, падая, разбиться...


*Оль...
Израненная птица
Вновь в высоту стремится!
Пусть крылья раны точат,
Летать всё ж она хочет.
Разбиться не мечтает -
Об этом просто знает,
Что рано или поздно
Без сил - смертельно оземь...*

----------


## yozhik67

> А Бог меня не услышал
> А, может, не захотел...


Кажется, я это уже публиковал, но уж очень совпало:

Просил ли много,
Иль грешен был –
Мой глас до Бога 
Не доходил.
Теперь я знаю:
Он просто ждал
И, улыбаясь,
Мне всё воздал.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вновь в высоту стремится!


У меня заболел попугай...
Было мне всё не до него...
Он сидел тихо в клетке, молчал...
Глаз его как всегда не блестел...

Говорила: "всё, завтра пойду!"
Повторялось всё завтра опять...
Я могла бы помочь... Но тогда
мне казалось, что всё не всерьез...

И когда наконец-то к врачу
Я его собралась понести
Из последних сил выпорхнул птах
В руку клюнул меня. И... ушёл...

Птице свойственно крылья расправить!
В клетке тяжко ей. Хоть и сытно...
Если раненная - помогите!
А поможете - отпустите...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*yozhik67*,
 Спасибо за добрые слова! Мне это сейчас очень необходимо!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Если раненная - помогите!


Что и делаем - веру вселяем,
Ты сама только выглянь в оконце -
Там средь мрака, всегда узнаваем,
Нет-нет, всё-таки глянет луч солнца!
Ты должна воззвать к внутренним силам
И заставить убраться могилы!  :flower: 
(поняла, о чём я?)

----------


## Alenajazz

> (поняла, о чём я?)


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Спасибо, что ты есть на свете - очень светлый человек, без двойных стандартов живущий!

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
Алёнуш, ну, слава богу, поняла (я не о себе :wink:) - так держать!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: :wink:

----------


## smychok

> За то время осудит,


Оль, может я ошибаюсь, а если так:

За время то осудит...
А вообще класс!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Мне не спится сегодня, не спится...
Тлеет в небе луны уголек..
Я хочу тебе ночью присниться,
Чтоб на утро все вспомнить мы смог....

Согревает ночная прохлада,
И кричит нам в окно тишина....
"Не волнуйся о прошлом, не надо",-
Тихо шепчет нагая луна..

Я поправлю взлохмаченный волос,
Разгоню все печали крылом...
И оставлю на память свой голос:
"Наслаждайся, родной, тихим сном...."

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Но небо не забудет,
Как любовались люди
Ее полетом страстным
И пением прекрасным...
Когда ее не будет,
За то время осудит,
Была ли жизнь напрасна...




> За время то осудит...


Саш, понимаешь, тогда смысл поменяется....  Я хотела написать, что время будет судить за то, была ли жизнь напрасна или нет..... А вообще форма для меня какая-то новая и странная.... А писалось именно так.....:smile:
Спасибо, что читаешь..... :Pivo:  (это кофе..........:biggrin:)

----------


## smychok

Перечитал, понял о чём ты... (эт тип прошу прощения :flower: ) За кофе спасибо, а форма очень даже!!! Вот это я называю творчество, когда человек ищет что-то новое, а не топчется на месте!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Вот это я называю творчество


Странные вещи со мной происходят.... По одному из образований я - филолог... Преподаю язык и литературу.... Причём язык мне всегда больше нравился.... А литературу терпеть не могла...... Теперь я понимаю очень многие вещи.... И мне нравятся мои уроки литературы..... Если бы мне раньше сказали, что я буду пытаться писать, я бы рассмеялась в лицо...........

----------


## Black Lord

> я бы рассмеялась в лицо...........


Сейчас лицо платочком прикрою, - Поэтесса!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Поэтесса!!!


Нееееееееее..... Просто сама поражаюсь изменениям во мне....:redface:  Во мне крутятся слова до тех пор, пока я их не напишу..... Странно всё!!!! Может, я болею?:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Может, я болею?


Хорошая у тебя болезнь, а у меня она пока вылечилась...

----------


## Ольвия

> а у меня она пока вылечилась...


:frown:



> Хорошая у тебя болезнь


Не знаю, хорошая ли... Большая беда заставила меня писать....

----------


## Skadi

> Согревает ночная прохлада,
> И кричит нам в окно тишина....


Ольчик, вот так часто бывает - пара строк, и уже в плену воображения ... не могу молчать, когда есть отклик  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Просто сама поражаюсь изменениям во мне...По одному из образований я - филолог..А литературу терпеть не могла...Теперь мне нравятся мои уроки литературы..... Может, я болею?


Конечно, болеешь :wink:

*Наша Оля заболела -
Точно, есть такое дело!
У филолога - в натуре - 
Вдруг любовь к литературе
Неожиданно проснулась,
Отряхнулась, встрепенулась,
Языку кивнула мило
И поэзию явила* 
Ольчик, замечательные изменения происходят у тебя внутри - эх, ты! кака болезнь! :biggrin: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

У меня свои болезни -
Упражнения и песни.
А когда душевны боли -
Собираюсь в гости к Оле!!!
Нас всегда здесь замечают,
Предлагают кофе, чаю...
(Стихотворная палитра
Затаила два поллитра)!:biggrin:

----------

Ольвия (27.03.2018)

----------


## Ольвия

> А когда душевны боли -
> Собираюсь в гости к Оле!!!


*Давай вдвоем пойдем к той Оле,  :biggrin:
Что лечит от душевной боли..........kuku
Найдем поллитра, закусон,
Иль это будет моветон??????????:biggrin:*

П.С. Друзья, спасибо всем, кто заглядывает и читает моё......... :Oj:     Мне казалось, что у меня либо сплошная сладкая лирика, либо рифмовка с суицидальными мотивами.......:biggrin:kuku  Ну, если у Саши будет кабачок, то у меня - кофейня....
Всех к столу....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

А это творчество моего очень близкого человека, который скрывал от меня свои таланты..... 
Мне очень понравилось.... :Ok:  Хочу поделиться и с вами.....:smile:

***
Сижу…. Курю… Тоска в глазах…
Года так быстро пролетают….
Все хочется вернуть назад….
Но не вернешь… Я понимаю…

Как хочется, чтоб была ты…
Со мной всегда… Не расставаться…
Быть может это лишь мечты…
Но им ведь свойственно сбываться…

Жесток наш мир…и даже очень…
Порой совсем невыносим….
Не всё идет, как ты захочешь…
Не всё… И вот совсем один…

Как хочется тепла, уюта….
И наслаждаться этим всем…
Дарить свою любовь кому-то….
И чтобы никаких проблем…. 

Быть может, я прошу у Бога
Совсем уж много…Может быть…
Тогда хочу совсем немного…
Чтоб быть любимым и любить….

Чтоб отдать сердце, душу, тело…
Тебе, любимая моя…
Чтоб быть одним с тобою целым
Но как??? Пока не знаю я….

Сижу… Курю…И сам не знаю
Зачем я это написал…..
Наверно, все тебе, родная…
Но лучше б уж я промолчал….

----------


## CTARый

> Давай вдвоем пойдем к той Оле


Давайте!!!А кто второй???
Простите....Жучка????:eek:

----------


## Skadi

> Быть может, я прошу у Бога
> Совсем уж много…Может быть…
> Тогда хочу совсем немного…
> Чтоб быть любимым и любить….


Просто замечательно!  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Большая беда заставила меня писать....


Приношу свои извинения, но именно на эмоциональном уровне зарождаются красивые строки. :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> Большая беда заставила меня писать....


А йожик согласен ничего не писать, лишь бы не было беды и горя. Вот!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Давайте!!!А кто второй???
> Простите....Жучка????


Ааааааааааа........:biggrin: Посвящение на стадии завершения.....:tongue:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> именно на эмоциональном уровне зарождаются красивые строки


Не могу не согласиться с вами.... :Aga: 



> А йожик согласен ничего не писать, лишь бы не было беды и горя.


И правильно!!!!! Но у вас и так отлично получается....:smile: :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Просто замечательно!


Спасибо, передам....:smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
 Оль, с новым статусом тебя :wink: С тобой не соскучишься :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

Танго на лезвии ножа
Мы танцуем не спеша...
Взгляд в упор,
В глазах укор...
Продолжаем, чуть дыша...

Между нами пустота -
Тень от чистого холста....
Обжигают
И сближают
Приоткрытые уста....

Танцевать не прекращай,
Покажи мне ад и рай...
Лед и пламя
Сердце ранят...
Ты же не переживай...

Пусть танцую я без сил,
Ты меня не покорил...
Замираю 
И сгораю....
Ты же этого просил?

Мы ведем неравный бой
Между небом и землей...
Ангел счастья,
Демон страсти -
Мы соперники с тобой....

Черно-белую мечту 
Ты во мне убил, учту...
Ярче краски,
Жарче ласки...
Я тебя, как стих, прочту...

Сила в слабости моей,
Я прижмусь к тебе сильней...
В ритме танго
Прочь все ранги...
Нет ни света, ни теней...

Между нами нет преград,
Всё смешалось: рай и ад...
Танцевали -
Воевали
Без призов и без наград...


П.с. Прошу не обращать внимания на отсутствие смысла.... Для меня он есть, хотя на первый взгляд - сплошная психоделия....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Оль, с новым статусом тебя


Я просто уже не разберусь, кто я ....:biggrin:



> Ангел счастья,
> Демон страсти


:rolleyes:



> Танго на лезвии ножа


Вот тут ритмика нарушена... А как поменять, не знаю... :Tu:    Может, кто-то поможет????:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Я просто уже не разберусь, кто я ....


Где-то это я уже слышала...:rolleyes:...:wink:



> Вот тут ритмика нарушена... А как поменять, не знаю...


Оль, если поменять, то поменять и ритм...
Или вот так: 

"Танго лезвием ножа
Мы танцуем (не спеша - не подойдёт, сама понимаешь), чуть дыша...
Взгляд в упор,
В глазах укор -
Перевёрнута душа..."

----------


## Ольвия

> Где-то это я уже слышала...


Хде?????? :Vah: 




> "Танго лезвием ножа
> Мы танцуем (не спеша - не подойдёт, сама понимаешь), чуть дыша...
> Взгляд в упор,
> В глазах укор -
> Перевёрнута душа..."


Хороший вариант...... Спасибо!!!! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Хде??????


У себя :biggrin:



> Хороший вариант...... Спасибо!!!!


 :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> А йожик согласен ничего не писать, лишь бы не было беды и горя. Вот!!!


Ёжик, эмоциональный всплеск может быть и от счастья, зачем утрировать.
За остальное, свою не корректность, я извинился.


> Танго...


Прочитал на одном вздохе!!!
Можно я выдохну?:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Прочитал на одном вздохе!!!


Так и писалось..... :Aga: 




> Можно я выдохну?


А если скажу :"Нет"?????:rolleyes:   (это я сегодня такая вредная...... Настроение испортили.... Пойду напишу чего-нить суицидального...:biggrin:)

----------


## Black Lord

> А если скажу :"Нет"?????


Задохнусь...


> это я сегодня такая вредная...... Настроение испортили.... Пойду напишу чего-нить суицидального...


Если я не выдохну, то и писать не придётся...

----------


## Ольвия

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Дышите.....:biggrin:  Как я могу угробить талантливого человека?!:rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

Спасибо, пойду 10 капель приму, может и меня вдохновение посетит. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> может и меня вдохновение посетит


Удачи Вам и вдохновения!!!!!!:smile: :Ok:

----------


## ELA1

Оль..............  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> Вдыхаю я запахи грусти
> И нежности звуки ловлю.
> Пусть в сердце теперь очень пусто...
> Любила? Теперь разлюблю...






> Быть может, просто я устала
> Быть частью города теней???





> В тебе себя, как в зеркале, я вижу.... 
> Порою страшно это, а порой чудно....
> Твердит висок: "Люблю и ненавижу",
> К тебе ж я чувствую из двух одно........ 
> 
> Себя ж нещадно иногда ругаю
> За то, что уступила так легко... 
> 
> Есть много слов - несказанных, не спетых...
> ...


*http://files.mail.ru/QLQAGY*

----------


## Ольвия

*ELA1*, :flower: 
Не смогла скачать... :Tu:

----------


## Black Lord

> Не смогла скачать...


Это Есения - "Я не могу без тебя!"

----------


## Ольвия

> Это Есения - "Я не могу без тебя!"


Завтра поищу ... Сегодня не до того... Малого в больницу положили с подозрением на аппендицит... Сижу чумная.....

----------


## ELA1

*Ольвия*,
 Выздоравливай солнце  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*ELA1*, kiss  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Малого в больницу положили с подозрением на аппендицит... Сижу чумная.....


Береги малого и сама не хворай. :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Просто ему всего 5, а меня в хирургию даже не пускают..... Хочется не знаю даже, чего сделать...:frown: Ну ничего - ПРОРВЕМСЯ!

----------


## Black Lord

> а меня в хирургию даже не пускают.....


Здоровье дороже твоих порывов, не нарушай стерилизацию.
Всё будет нормально, на дворе 21 век.

----------


## Ольвия

> на дворе 21 век.


Об этом забываешь, когда твой сынок там.... Просто маленький он еще... Если б я хоть рядом была.... Да ну ладно..... Как-то оно будет.... :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Малого в больницу положили с подозрением на аппендицит... Сижу чумная.....


Олечка, всё будет хорошо!  :flower: 



> Если б я хоть рядом была....


Мать всегда рядом с детьми, если даже и на расстоянии...держись  :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*, :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Когда ты болела
Я молча сидела
И плакала тихо...
Молилась, чтоб лихо
тебя миновало..
Уж солнце вставало
А я всё сидела
тихонечко пела...

Ольвия! Всё будет хорошо!

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Ольчик, как там мальчишечка твой?...... 
________________________

Душа моя взывает к Богу:
Детей моих убереги!
Пусть изберут они дорогу
Надежды, правды и любви.

Пусть мир лукавый не заманит
Своей губительной рукой,
И злом своим не затуманит
Твой Образ, Господи, живой.

Пусть Дух Святой их наполняет,
Среди неверья и вражды,
Всегда Сам учит, наставляет
И бережёт от злой беды.

Когда же встретят искушенья
Ты дай им, Боже, устоять.
К Тебе спешить без промедленья
И о поддержке умолять.

Будь с ними в радости и в горе,
Веди Своей, Отец, рукой.
И среди волн в житейском море,
Храни их, Господи Благой.

Ты материнскую молитву
Я верю, Боже, записал.
Вести я буду свою битву
За тех детей, что Ты мне дал.

*Светлана Бурдак.*
http://files.mail.ru/5F2MNP

----------


## Ольвия

Оль, спасибо! Пишу с телефона. Ночую с малым в больнице. Слава Богу, что я рядом с ним! Вместе мы - БРИГАДА!! =)

----------


## Skadi

> Слава Богу, что я рядом с ним! Вместе мы - БРИГАДА!! =)


Ольчик, огромный привет БРИГАДЕ! Держитесь kiss :flower:

----------


## smychok

Оль, мы все с тобой!!! Давайте  быстрее выбирайтесь домой!!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Ребят, всем спасибо! Всех люблю! =)

----------


## Black Lord

*Ольвия*, операцию сделали? С малышкой всё нормально?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Бог даст. Всё будет. :Aga: 
Выздоравливайте скорей. :flower:

----------


## vadimsereda

*Ольвия*,
 Не волновайся Оленька - все будет хорошо!!!:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Ребят, всем спасибо! Всех люблю! =)


Взаимно, Ольчик! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Я дома!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tatice 08:  :Tatice 07:  :Lex 07:   :Koshechka 11:  :Kez 11:   :WhiteVoid 1:  :Koshechka 08:  :Drag 03:  :Lex 14:   :Mauridia 07:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Скорей рассказывай - как сынуля???? :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Оля, все нормально - резать не дала....  Будем теперь лечиться дома... Только я теперь  пустая.....

----------


## Black Lord

> Будем теперь лечиться дома...


Значит это был не апендикс, уже радует.


> Только я теперь  пустая.....


 Совсем? Обе? Это хуже...

----------


## Ольвия

> Значит это был не апендикс,


Лимфоденит(д)... Не знаю, как пишется, да и какая к чёрту разница......  Отвоевала его и домой лечится... Так бы еще неделю там были....



> Совсем? Это хуже...


Если раньше в "Молитве" суицидальное чтиво чередовалось со сладкой лирикой, то сейчас тянет на садо-мазо.........:biggrin: Посмотрим....

----------


## Black Lord

> сейчас тянет на садо-мазо.........


Лучше бы на мужиков...

----------


## Ольвия

> Лучше бы на мужиков...


Одно другому не мешает...=)

----------


## Black Lord

> Одно другому не мешает...=)


Значит наполнят пустоту... или не допустят до садо-огородо...

----------


## Ольвия

> Значит наполнят пустоту...


Хто?????  Мужики или мои шальные мысли?????:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Хто?????  Мужики или мои шальные мысли?????





> Одно другому не мешает...=)


:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Андрей Байрон*,
 :biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

> Малого в больницу положили с подозрением на аппендицит...





> Лимфоденит (правильное название лимфаденит)- это воспаление лимфатических узлов, часто сопровождающееся их увеличением. Лимфоденит возникает после различных бактериальных или вирусных инфекций. Инфекция может попадать в лимфатический узел из раны, фурункула (чирья), панариция, больного зуба и др. источников. Лимфоденит проявляется болезненностью и увеличением лимфоузла, головной болью, слабостью, недомоганием, повышением температуры тела. Если происходит нагноение самих лимфатических узлов, признаки заболевания становятся более выраженными: появляются интенсивные боли, кожа над лимфатическими узлами становится красной, четко определяемые ранее узлы сливаются между собой и окружающими тканями, становятся неподвижными. При гнойном лимфодените ухудшается общее состояние: температура тела сильно повышается, появляются ознобы, сердцебиение, головные боли и выраженная слабость. 
> 
> Увеличение одного лимфоузла, не сопровождающееся болезненностью, повышением температуры тела, прогрессирующим ростом лимфоузла - не является признаком заболевания, а говорит о том, что этот лифоузел - "трудоголик", работает активнее своих собратьев.Подобное увеличение часто возникает на фоне или после пересенных инфекций, со временем лимфоузел может вернуться к своим обычным размерам.


Классные у вас калекари, горло от низа живота не отличают...:wink:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Олечка, позже напишу. Сейчас у нас начнётся концерт Воронежской филармонии...тема востока....наш актовый уже заполнен до предела! убегаю....:smile: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Удачи!!!! :flower: 

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Это я его так назвала... У него воспалился лимфоузел в паховой зоне... С опухлостью и покраснением... Хотели резать и чистить..... Я не дала.... Может, это и по-другому называется....  От этого воспаления  болит живот, чего и подумали, что аппендицит  и малой тянет ногу....

----------


## Black Lord

> У него воспалился лимфоузел в паховой зоне...


Это уже серьёзный диагноз, с ним не шутят. Самолечение может всю жизнь пацану искалечить. Держи постоянно в тепле и мёду побольше, только если аллергии нет.

Вчера племяшка родила пацана 3.400, всю ночь переживали.

----------


## Ольвия

> Самолечение может всю жизнь пацану искалечить.


Я не собираюсь заниматься самолечением.. Завтра записала к хирургу.... ПРосто не считаю, что сразу надо резать...



> Вчера племяшка родила пацана 3.400


Поздравляю!!!!! :flower:   Этот момент самый памятный для родителей..... :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> Этот момент самый памятный для родителей.....


Ох, сколько их уже было... этих моментов.:biggrin:
Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Ох, сколько их уже было... этих моментов.


И  сколькА же?????????? :Vah: 
У меня -один... и это ни с чем не сравнить..... :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> И  сколькА же??????????


В азиатских семьях принято иметь много детей, традиция.
Размножаются до бесконечности, пока здоровье позволяет.
Я уже четырежды дедушка.:biggrin: хотя своя только одна.

----------


## Ольвия

> Размножаются до бесконечности, пока здоровье позволяет.


Так это ж  здОрово!!!!! :Ok: 




> Я уже четырежды дедушка.


Оооооооооо!!!!! Так это ж надА отметить..... :br:

----------


## Black Lord

> Так это ж  здОрово!!!!!


Это не совсем здорово иметь 15-20 детей в современное время.



> Так это ж надА отметить.....


С вами, мадам, с радостью, но только по десять капель...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/6587.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

А если эту???????:biggrin: Ну и матрешка!!!!!!! :Vah:  :Viannen 39:   А это закусочка.... :Viannen 42:

----------


## Black Lord

> А если эту???????


Эту залпом, не останавливаясь...:biggrin:
Похожа, похожа...

----------


## Ольвия

> Эту залпом, не останавливаясь...


Щазззззз напьемся с тобой фиг знает чего....:rolleyes: 
А потом будем думать, от чего голова болит,и та печенюшка, наверное, несвежая была........:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Black Lord

Надо не потом, а сейчас думать...
Пойду кашку варганить, меня в няньки нарекли...:biggrin: Дожился...

----------


## Ольвия

> Надо не потом, а сейчас думать...


Истину глаголишь............ :Ok: 



> Пойду кашку варганить, меня в няньки нарекли... Дожился...


Удачи!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

Вот рисую глазами я счастье,
Собираю губами твой смех...
Стали близкими мы в одночасье,
Совершая и святость, и грех....

Не забудешь меня ты, я знаю -
Бьются наши сердца в унисон...
Я губами твой смех собираю,
Понимая, что это лишь сон....

----------


## smychok

> Я уже четырежды дедушка. хотя своя только одна.


Андрей, проздравляю!!!!!!
А я уже 12 раз дядя (это только родных, а про двоюродных и троюродных даже не упоминаю), и трижды дедушка (веучатые племянницы), но у самого ещё пока... никак)))

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
Счастливый ты!!!! :Ok:  Такая большая семья!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Вот рисую глазами я счастье,
> Собираю губами твой смех...
> Стали близкими мы в одночасье,
> Совершая и святость, и грех....
> 
> Не забудешь меня ты, я знаю -
> Бьются наши сердца в унисон...
> Я губами твой смех собираю,
> Понимая, что это лишь сон....


Не включай лунных бликов подвески,
Не спугни тени "грешных" сердец.
Поплотнее зашторь занавески,
Чтоб не видел ту "святость" Творец.

Растворись в этом смехе губами,
Утопи свои страсти шальные,
Позабудь все печальные дали.
Если тянет… знать души живые...

----------


## Ольвия

> Поплотнее зашторь занавески,
> Чтоб не видел ту "святость" Творец.


:smile: :Ok: 

Хотела ответить стихами, но не буду,а то опять будут считать, что я на грани...

*Андрей Байрон*, спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> Хотела ответить стихами, но не буду


Жаль, очень жаль...


> а то опять будут считать, что я на грани...


Ты зависима от чужих мнений, а своё..?

----------


## Ольвия

> Жаль, очень жаль...


Я еще напишу...... :Aga: 



> Ты зависима от чужих мнений?


А вы как думаете????:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> А вы как думаете????


Интересная закономерность...:wink:
Если я обращаюсь на "вы", то вы на "ты" и наоборот.
Может, придём к единому мнению?



> А вы как думаете????


Частично - переменно...

----------


## Ольвия

> Если я обращаюсь на "вы", то вы на "ты" и наоборот.


КоХда это я на "ты"?????:eek:



> Может, придём к единому мнению?


Давай(те)....:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> КоХда это я на "ты"?????





> Щазззззз напьемся *с тобой* фиг знает чего....


:rolleyes:



> Давай(те)....


Давай(за) :br:

----------


## Ольвия

> Щазззззз напьемся с тобой фиг знает чего....


Пойду сгорю со стыда......... :Mauridia 02: 




> Давай(за)


Давай....:biggrin: :br:

----------


## Black Lord

> Давай....


Возьми...:biggrin: тьфу ты, за здоровье малыша. :br:

----------


## Ольвия

> Возьми...


Беру........:biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Black Lord

> Беру........


Поднимай и по глоточку, мееееедленно... нет, ещё меееееееееедленнее...
[IMG]http://*********org/30174.gif[/IMG]

Аромат твоих губ мне пьянит подсознанье,
По глоточку вина дай испить все желанья.
Утонуть, раствориться в глубинах печали
И не важно, что ждут нас на правом причале.

----------


## Ольвия

> Поднимай и по глоточку, мееееедленно... нет, ещё меееееееееедленнее...


 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: :biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Black Lord

Язык застудишь...:biggrin:
А в стихах???:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> А в стихах???


Я не видела вначале....




> По глоточку вина дай испить все желанья.


Хочу испить тебя до дна
И охмелеть не от вина...
К губам несмело прикоснуться...
Упасть....Взлететь.... И вмиг проснуться........:rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

Упасть....Взлететь.... И вмиг проснуться.......
К руках Волдеда развернуться...
Подняться....Сесть... И Ааааабалдеть...
-Да сколько можно вслух храпеть?!...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Андрей Байрон*,
 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Black Lord

:rolleyes::rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Или надо стихами??????????:biggrin::rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

> Или надо стихами??????????


Раздел поэтический, а не смайлический...:smile:

----------


## Ольвия

> Раздел поэтический, а не смайлический...


Я не одна об этом забываю..
А смайлы лучше слов читаю........:smile:

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*
За новый аватар.... :br:

----------


## Black Lord

> А смайлы лучше слов читаю........


Переведи :rolleyes::wink: :Tu:  :Fz:  :Ha:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Переведи


Это сложно даже для меня...........:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Ольвия

Вопросы задает мне жизнь-проказница:
Между полетом и паденьем есть ли разница?
И в зеркало когда глядишься ты,
Не возникает ощущенья пустоты?
Что было раньше: курица или яйцо?
И сможет ли убить вас крепкое словцо?
А сколько будет дважды два, узнать
Способен ты? Четыре или пять?
Шекспировский вопрос: быть иль не быть?
Души заблудшей голос: жить или не жить?
Кто создал нас? Творец иль обезьяна?
И гений Пушкина погас чего так рано?
Кто счастливее: мудрый иль простак?
Содержит ли улыбка Моны Лизы знак?
Вопрос от пьяницы совсем простой:
Стакан наполовину полный иль полупустой?
В грехе кто виноват: он иль она?
Бывает в жизни что-то слаще сна?

Вопросов много - всех не записать,
Но вряд ли кто-то может к ним ответы дать....

----------


## yozhik67

> Вопросы задает мне жизнь-проказница:


:eek:Вот ведь, ЁЖкин кот - как мысли сходятся:

Миллион вопросов
В суматохе дней
Жизнь нам преподносит
Щедростью своей.
Знать ответы – просто.
Жить по ним – трудней.

Ничего, что себя цитирую? :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Sign

> Вопросы...


Шикарное стихотворение получилось! Прям-таки итог нашего с Skadi позавчерашнего разговора))))

----------


## Ольвия

> Ничего, что себя цитирую?


 :Ok: 



> Прям-таки итог нашего с Skadi позавчерашнего разговора))))


:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

Прости, я не больна тобою...
О! Как мне хочется кричать...
Не связаны одной судьбою,
Как же не можешь ты понять?!

Твои слова - для сердца рана,
Твой взгляд -  душе моей ожог!
Мы повстречались слишком рано -
Над нами подшутил так Бог...

Весну ты любишь -а я  осень,
Ты в белом - в черном я всегда...
Хочу с тобой расстаться очень...
Того же хочешь? Знаю - да!

----------


## Ольвия

*Как надоел ассортимент привычный!
Хочу коктейль сегодня необычный...
Бармен, налей мне солнечного дня,
Добавь туда немного смеха,
Эмоций новых, глаз огня,
Чуток удачи и успеха....
Но чтоб коктейль не сладким был,
Добавь печаль, самую малость...
Бокал поднять мне из последних сил
За всех друзей теперь уж  в радость.....*

----------


## Skadi

> Хочу коктейль сегодня необычный...


Возьми двойной - я тоже хочу  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Приветик,Ольчик!!  :flower: 
Почему...


> closed soul


????

Это тебе.........

----------


## Skadi

> Это тебе.........


Спасибо :smile: Хорошо...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 А что с моим вопросом??????????:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Вместо ответа тебе - вот это :wink:

 [IMG]http://*********org/46393.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> Вместо ответа тебе - вот это


И на том спасибо!:confused:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
_Оль...всё хорошо, коктейль твой помог :smile:_

 [IMG]http://*********org/21817.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> всё хорошо


Ну и славненько..... :Ok:  Лучше уж  навстречу.........:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Ну и славненько..... Лучше уж  навстречу.........


Сейчас увидишь, что сделал твой коктейль :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> Сейчас увидишь, что сделал твой коктейль


Жду :rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
:biggrin:

 [IMG]http://*********org/35131.jpg[/IMG]

По-моему, полный набор....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Ух ты!!!!! Мне кажется или там чей-то силуэт прорисован????? :Vah:   Хто здесь???:eek::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Ух ты!!!!! Мне кажется или там чей-то силуэт прорисован?????  Хто здесь???


:biggrin:...самого красивого мужчину не узнала? :rolleyes: эх-х-х-х-х.....:wink: :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

> самого красивого мужчину не узнала?


Вот блинннн.... :eek: Я с опаской отношусь к красивым мужчинам..... (из практики)...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Этого можешь не бояться - мраморный он :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

АПОЛЛОНус?????????:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> АПОЛЛОНус?????????


Не-е-е-ет-т-т-т - то один из богов греческих :wink:
А это - знаменитый Давид, которого изваял великий Микеланджело :rolleyes:
Вот здесь смотри покрупнее красоту-то :rolleyes: http://*********org/40242.jpg

----------


## Ольвия

> Вот здесь смотри покрупнее красоту-то


Да уж ... спасибо... :flower:  А я издалека и не разглядела....:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> А я издалека и не разглядела....


Бывает :wink:
Знаешь...вдруг вспомнились строки Заболоцкого:
*....что есть красота
И почему её обожествляют люди?
Сосуд она, в котором пустота,
Или огонь, мерцающий в сосуде?*

----------


## Ольвия

Вчера решила собрать все свое и кое-что не свое в такой стихотворный альбом.... Захотелось перечитать.... Удивительные вещи... Некоторые вещи писала - плакала, некоторые - жутко злилась.... А сейчас читаю - вроде и не я вовсе писала........

----------


## Skadi

> Вчера решила собрать все свое и кое-что не свое в такой стихотворный альбом....


Ну и?....и где это "все свое"?...вместе с "кое-что не своим"?.....:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Олечка..... :flower:  Не хочу больше выставлять свои чувства и мысли.... Пока не хочу..... Сейчас мне хочется написать посвящения моим друзьям и близким..... :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Ольчик.....я понимаю тебя  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Ольчик, тебе - вот такой подарок :rolleyes:
Из моего "золотого фонда"  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Спасибо, родная!!!!:smile: :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
>  Спасибо, родная!!!!


:rolleyes:.... :Oj:

----------


## Kliakca

Хотела почитать стихи в "Творческом разделе", а куда не зайду... сплошной кинотеатр чужих произведений... :Jopa:  :Tu: 
Пойду дальше трудиться...

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Настен!!!!! Я пока ничего не выставляю..... Пока........ Пишу друзьям.....  И тебе...... :Oj:  :flower: 
П.С. Что ж ты не предупредила, что заглянешь, я бы супов-борщей наварила.....:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Оль, кто захочет, видит и стихи меж клипов (выставленных, кстати, не в таком количестве, чтобы так ...огорчаться и в связи с определёнными событиями и эмоциями - все понимают, что это поэтический раздел. Злоупотреблять никто не собирается) :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Мне приятен твой подарок!!!!!!!!!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,
>  Мне приятен твой подарок!!!!!!!!!!


Я поняла это, Оль :smile: Самое главное, что тебе приятно  :flower: 
Ладно, ухожу, чтобы ...:rolleyes:...:wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> Ладно, ухожу,


Жаль, :Tu: .... а я токА решила супов-борщей наварить..........:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> в связи с определёнными событиями и эмоциями - все понимают, что это поэтический раздел. Злоупотреблять никто не собирается


О событиях знают видно только двое... 
Можно было просто сылку выложить на видео...или в "Свободном общении" открыть тему "Интернет-кинотеатр" любимых исполнителей.


> Что ж ты не предупредила, что заглянешь, я бы супов-борщей наварила.....


Я уже морепродуктов наелась, на икру так смотреть не могу. :Tu: 
Налей лучше чем запить.kiss

----------


## Ольвия

> Налей лучше чем запить.


Что будешь?????????:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Что будешь?????????


Твой поцелуй в глубине фужера с Апсентом...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Твой поцелуй в глубине фужера с Апсентом..


Ох, не фига себе заказ!!!!:biggrin:  Еле накалатала.......
*Воть.....kiss*

----------


## Kliakca

> Еле накалатала.......


А хге "поцелуй смерти" на дне...???:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> А хге "поцелуй смерти" на дне...???


 :Dntknw:

----------


## Kliakca

Ладненько, должна осталась значит поцелуйчик.
Убежала, вернее унесли меня...
Пока.kiss

[IMG]http://*********org/39289m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Пока и удачи тебе!!!!kiss :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Вопросы задает мне жизнь-проказница:
> Между полетом и паденьем есть ли разница?


Умница!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Ольвия*,что с малышкой? Поправляется?

----------


## Ольвия

> Поправляется?


Да....:smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*Моя жизнь, как немое кино,
И над ней постоянно смеюсь,
Словно пью я хмельное вино...
Хохочу и никак не уймусь...

И не ссорилась я с головой,
Вроде в здравом уме, господа...
Я смеюсь над злодейкой судьбой,
Что решила отмерить года...

У меня ощущенье одно:
Мы, как марионетки в руках,
Что играют немое кино...
В глазах боль и молчанье в устах...

Наши роли известны давно -
Глупо хлопать ресницами в такт...
Составляет судьба все равно
С каждым свой необычный контракт...

Не хочу, слышишь, я не хочу
В этом ложном спектакле играть...
Я молчанье и боль проглочу,
Чтоб спокойно на титры взирать...*

----------


## MOPO

> Наши роли известны давно -
> Глупо хлопать ресницами в такт...


Весь мир театр, в нем все - мужчины, женщины - актеры,
Играют роли королей, а кто - ткачей, а те - монтеры,
Какую роль играешь ты на этой величайшей сцене?
Ты выбрала? Тогда - Брависсимо. А Бог - оценит!

----------


## Skadi

> Составляет судьба все равно
> С каждым свой необычный контракт...


*Не подписать контракт тот невозможно,
Как и оспорить. Кажется, нарочно
Судьба сильнее так и дёргает за нить,
Смеясь над тем, что ничего не изменить...*

----------


## Kliakca

> должна осталась значит поцелуйчик.


.....и где?:frown:


> что с малышкой? Поправляется?


:eek: Оль, что с Андрюшкой?????????????????


> Не хочу, слышишь, я не хочу
> В этом ложном спектакле играть...
> Я молчанье и боль проглочу,
> Чтоб спокойно на титры взирать...


 :Tu:

----------


## Ольвия

> .и где?


Воть...kiss




> Оль, что с Андрюшкой?????????????????


Да вроде обошлось... :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

*МОРО*,
*Skadi*,
*Kliakca*,
 Спасибо, родные, что заходите и читаете...   :Pivo:  :flower:    Хочется писать и дальше... 

Сегодня начну выставлять посвящения.... Имен называть не буду: некоторых вы узнаете, некоторых - нет, потому как их не знаете, а некоторых и не надо, чтоб узнавали, они сами себя узнают..........:smile:  Во как я закрутила........:biggrin:

*
Тебе...

Благословение небес
Не с нами...
В моей ты памяти восрес
С ветрами...
Ты любишь скорость, а я -нет,
Как сложно...
Среди вопросов есть ответ,
Возможно....
Но я тебя благодарю
За сказку....
За ту любовь, что мне дарил,
За ласки...
Ты - завтра, я  уже вчера -
Печально...
ПРости, но мне идти пора...
Банально...
Я уходя закрою дверь
Навечно...
Но все же ты в любовь поверь
Беспечно....*

----------


## Skadi

> *Печально...
> ПРости, но мне идти пора...
> Банально...
> Я уходя закрою дверь
> Навечно...
> Но все же ты в любовь поверь
> Беспечно....*


[IMG]http://*********org/14500.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Ольвия*,
 Ольчик, твоя картинка как-то располагает на романтику и продолжение... А с этим человеком я рассталась навсегда..... Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Еще одно посвящение.......

*Наш мир...

Ты соткан из лазурных снов,
В твоих словах сияют звезды...
Мы понимаем все без слов...
Лишь взгляд - и нами мир свой создан...

Над нами стелется туман,
Под нами светит месяц ясный...
Быть может, все это дурман,
И мы надеемся напрасно????

Нырну я в облако мечты
В хрустальном отблеске рассвета,
Ведь рядышком со мною ты,
А боли и печали нету...

Жемчужной россыпью восход
Откроет в будущее двери...
Твоя любовь меня спасет 
И исцелит... Я в это верю....*

----------


## CTARый

> Моя жизнь, как немое кино,


Оль!Глубоко копнула,блин!!!
Но так легко читается...

----------


## Kliakca

> Воть...kiss


И тебя kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


> Да вроде обошлось...


Ну и слава Богу!!!


> Хочется писать и дальше...


 :Oj:  буду ждать и забегать только ради этого удовольствия!!!
Может и мне достанется... по шее...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Может и мне достанется... по шее...


Обязательно, даже не сомневайся................:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Я увидел ее на окраине,
Дикий взгляд был до боли знаком.
Шел довольный дорогою правильной,
А увидел ее - в горле ком...

В глазах - крик, и запутаны волосы,
Бормотанье потресканных губ...
Вдруг вопрос тихим сломленным голосом:
- Дашь,милок, старой женщине руб?

Я стоял перед ней истуканом...
Мозг пронзила догадки искра,
А она потрясала стаканом,
Дав понять, что решиться пора.

-  Любка, ты? - я спросил ее тихо,
А в ответ губ опухших оскал.
- Я не Любка! - ответила лихо.-
Я - Любовь! Что, не сразу узнал?

- Как же так? Что случилось с тобою? -
Меня бил сумасшедший озноб.
- Что ты сделала, Люба, с собою?
Как же можно вот так было, чтоб...?

- Замолчи! - закричала старуха, -
И не смей меня в чем-то винить!
Тебе классно? Комфортно и сухо?
А вот я только так могу жить...

Да, была я красавицей первой!
Да, меня было трудно забыть!
Да, в районе  слыла первой стервой,
Но рискнула тебя полюбить...

Помнишь жаркие летние ночи?
Помнишь тот еще детский наш пыл?
Что же ты опустил низко очи?
Неужели совсем позабыл?

Ты сломал мое сердце тем летом,
И куда его было девать?
Жизнь моя с той поры стала бредом,
В грязь меня смог, любимый, втоптать...

И с тех пор я совсем потускнела,
Уже нет той былой красоты.
Видишь, как с тех времен постарела?
Ну да ладно... А как, милок, ты?

- Я -нормально...- сказал, задыхаясь.
Голос свой  я и сам не узнал.
- Все по совести делать стараюсь:
Дом построил, детей воспитал...

- Молодец! За тебя очень рада!
Я тебя ведь ни в чем не виню...
Не волнуйся, рубля мне не надо...
Ты иди, а я здесь постою...

Вот ведь как! Ты - снаружи успешный,
А внутри -, точно я, весь гнилой.
Душу насквозь я вижу, ты - грешный,
Хоть и образ рисуешь святой...

Всё, иди, мне не надо советов,
Как отстроить судьбу свою вновь...
Только знай, что на этом, том свете
Бредет следом старуха Любовь!*

----------


## Skadi

> Старуха Любовь...


Удивила, Оль...эта мысль была главной после прочтения... :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*В ее руках живет гитара,
И дышит каждая струна...
Среди житейского кошмара
Искусство чувствует она...

Нарисовать способна звуки,
Услышать кисточки мазок...
Общаясь с ней, не знаешь скуки -
Весьма остра на язычок...

Прекрасное - ее стихия...
О муза! С нею ты воркуй...
Я ж подарить хочу стихи ей
И то, что задолжала - поцелуй....

kiss*


*P.S.Ты воскрешаешь наши души
Творением своих работ...
Тебя хочу читать и слушать...
Ты - воскрешающая! Вот!*

----------


## smychok

> Старуха Любовь...


Мурашки по коже...

----------


## Ольвия

> Мурашки по коже...


Не понравилось????:smile:

----------


## smychok

Намёк???:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Намёк???


Неееее... А это ответ??????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Domoff

Старуха любовь

Хорошо. 
Но хочется возразить :-) Однако, не здесь и не сейчас :-) Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Ольвия

> Но хочется возразить :-) Однако, не здесь и не сейчас :-)


Спасибо Вам... И я даже догадываюсь, что Вы хотели возразить...:smile:

----------


## Ольвия

*На столе зажжённая свеча…
Тихо тени на стене играют…
И в руках гитара… Не спеша
Пальцы струны вновь и вновь перебирают…

Непочатая бутылка коньяка…
Сигареты… И налит бокал….
Вновь к бокалу тянется рука
Понимаю, что сегодня я устал…

Закурив, я выдыхаю дым…
И от коньяка в душе теплеет…
Хочется, чтоб стал наш мир другим
И светлее и чуть-чуть добрее…

Я один в огромном этом мире…
Сигарета да в руке бокал …
Только эхо от гитары по квартире…
Видит Бог… Такой я жизни не искал…*

----------


## MOPO

> Вот ведь как! Ты - снаружи успешный,
> А внутри -, точно я, весь гнилой.
> Душу насквозь я вижу, ты - грешный,
> Хоть и образ рисуешь святой...


Очень пронзительно! 
Заставляет задуматься.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> В ее руках живет гитара,
> И дышит каждая струна...
> Среди житейского кошмара
> Искусство чувствует она...


Я бы тоже послушал  :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

> Я бы тоже послушал


Если разрешит - выставлю....:smile: :Ok:

----------


## CTARый

Олька!!!Я щас в шоке!!!:eek:
Нужных слов врядли подберу...
Про старуху-гениально!
Посвящение...я даже понял про кого! :Aga: 
Умница!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Я увидел ее


А говорила как это...:biggrin:



> Старуха Любовь...


Бррррр, ужас, но здорово!!! :Ok: 


> Посвящение ...


 :Vah:  :Oj:  kiss kiss kiss

[IMG]http://*********org/59405.gif[/IMG]



> Стихи моего друга...


Что-то вы с другом совсем рас:wink:кисли...


> Если разрешит


Мне уйти?...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Олька!!!Я щас в шоке!!!


Ну не все ж тебе меня шокировать.....:biggrin: Спасиб!!! :Oj: 




> Мне уйти?...


ТокА попробуй....:mad::biggrin:...kiss

----------


## Ольвия

Сегодня решила побаловать своего мужчину отбивными с грибами.... Когда он это попробовал, сказал: "Талант!"  И зачем писать стихи????:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Сегодня решила побаловать своего мужчину отбивными с грибами....


Как надо любить мужчину, чтобы выбить из него грибы???:rolleyes::smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Старуха Любовь...


 :Ok: 



> Тебя хочу читать и слушать...
> Ты - воскрешающая! Вот!


:biggrin:


> Я один в огромном этом мире…
> Сигарета да в руке бокал …
> Только эхо от гитары по квартире…
> Видит Бог… Такой я жизни не искал…


Спасибо  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Как надо любить мужчину


Ооооооо!!!! Это самое дорогое, что у меня есть..... Парень с удивительным чувством юмора для его возраста (а ему уже 5 лет) и сумасшедшим обаянием.....:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*В деревеньке одной
Жил парниша чудной,
Все его дураком называли.
Этот парень весь день
Поливал старый пень.
Для чего поливал? Мы не знали...

- Он больной! Он дурак! -
Обзывал его всяк,-
Надо срочно отправить в психушку.
Он и сам будет рад -
Там его исцелят:
Шок, уколы, таблетки, болтушки...

И "рубашку" надев,
Руки к небу воздев,
На лечение благословили.
Двух недель не прошло -
Извещенье пришло:
Чудака уже похоронили...

Погубить дурака -
Тут задача легка.
И деревня с ней справилась ловко.
Но никто не сказал,
А кому он мешал:
Поливал бы свой пень и делов-то..

Осудили его,
Не поняв одного -
Для него этот пень был отрадой.
Но забрали мечту,
Осмеяв простоту,
Стала смерть дурака всем наградой...

Не один год прошел,
Тот пенек не зацвел,
В жизни сказок, увы, не бывает.
Кто устал или лень,
Сядет на старый пень
И того чудака вспоминает....*

----------


## Kliakca

> Когда он это попробовал, сказал: "Талант!"


 :Ok: 


> И зачем писать стихи????


 :Tu: 


> Парень с удивительным чувством юмора для его возраста (а ему уже 5 лет)


 :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Погубить дурака -
> Тут задача легка.
> И деревня с ней справилась ловко.
> Но никто не сказал,
> А кому он мешал:
> Поливал бы свой пень и делов-то..
> 
> Осудили его,
> Не поняв одного -
> ...


 :Ok:  :Tu:  :Tu:  :Ha:

----------


## Ольвия

Небольшое словоблудие от меня... Не ругайте сразу... просто баловалась вчера....:biggrin:

*Мальчонка получил от тети Клары
В наследство скрипку и гитару
И, стойко выдержав удар,
Пошел испытывать свой дар.

Со всем усердием для мамы
Играл на скрипочке он гаммы.
И на гитаре он брынчал немного,
Не слыша их ночного диалога.

- Как можешь ты со мной сравниться? -
С укором молвила скрипица.
- Уразумей, гитара, ты одно -
Груба, как старое бревно!

Обидных слов было немало,
В ответ гитара лишь смолчала.
Она жила с мальчонкой вместе,
Смеялась, плакала с ним в песне...

А скрипка всё молчание хранила,
Поэтому о ней совсем забыли.
В футляр закрыли на замок,
Составил ей компанию смычок.

Не замедляя бег, прошли года,
Всю должность времени отдав,
Дождалась скрипка часа своего,
Как жаль, что мальчик не услышал ничего...*

----------


## Kliakca

> Мальчонка получил от тети Клары
> В наследство скрипку и гитару
> И, стойко выдержав удар,
> Пошел испытывать свой дар.


Мальчонка получил от мамы,
В наследство скрипку и гитару
И стойко изучив все гаммы,
Испытывал струною нервы мамы...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Мальчонка получил от мамы,
> В наследство скрипку и гитару
> И стойко изучив все гаммы,
> Испытывал струною нервы мамы...


:biggrin: Когда меня отдавали в музыкальную школу, бабушка просила:только не на скрипку.... Боялась, что не выдержит этого.....:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> только не на скрипку.... Боялась, что не выдержит этого.....


Скрипку жалко... :Tu: 
...а на смычка??? :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> ...а на смычка???


У меня был стишок про скрипку и смычок, но я не выставила, чтоб недоразумений не возникло...........:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Kliakca

> чтоб недоразумений не возникло...........


kiss


Когда решаем мы за тех, за этих,
Закроем дверь и заколотим уши,
Забив железный шпингалет в душе,
Глазами уподобившись лишь суше.

Когда мы говорим сами с собою.
Пытаясь отвечать за тех, за этих,
Не зная, что твориться в мире том,
Пытаемся самим себе ответить.

Вообразив, что знаем жизнь иную,
В себя забросим мысли все плохие,
И грязью обливаем, но прозревши,
В итоге мы становимся слепыми...

Когда решаем мы за тех, за этих,
А сами в жизни путь счастливый ищем,
И раздаём советы тем и этим,
Хотя в душе своей подобны нищим.

Когда вернёмся мы от тех, от этих,
И остаёмся не в себе, но с образАми,
Замаливаем вновь грехи чужие,
Забыв свои, залив грехи слезами.

Когда же путь себе найдём счастливый,
Забыв сказать спасибо, тем и этим,
В душе и сердце выровняв весы,
Чужих ошибок во все не заметим.

Пока внутри нарушенный баланс,
Соскакивают гири безрассудства,
Нас постигает наваждений транс,
Который превращаем мы в искусство.

Когда мы говорим сами с собою.
Пытаясь отвечать за тех, за этих,
Не зная, что твориться в мире том,
Пытаемся в стихах другим ответить.

Решенье принимать за тех, за этих,
Заколотить сознанье и беспечность,
Но нет возможности заколотить порыв,
Любви горящей, что уносит в вечность!

----------


## Ольвия

> Когда решаем мы за тех, за этих,


 :Ok:    ХАрАшо... Выставлю стишок....:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Чудак


Олечка, продолжаешь удивлять - почему-то сразу подумалось, что сказки в стихах у тебя запросто получались бы :smile: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> почему-то сразу подумалось, что сказки в стихах у тебя запросто получались бы


Почему именно сказки??????????:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Ночь…Город…Тихо сыплет снег…
Снежинки опускаются на землю…
Темно… Лишь одинокий человек
Идёт по улице, не задан никакою целью…

Ни дома, ни друзей… Он просто одинок…
И не с кем разделить проблемы…
Наверное, он, попросту, не смог
Решить свою, что в жизни, теорему…

А раньше было всё… Работа…И друзья…
И дом его полнился полной чашей….
И каждый день ждала его семья….
И думал он, что нету жизни краше…

Разрушилось всё как-то в один миг….
Он стал изгоем в этом жёстком мире…
И всё, чего своим трудом достиг
Осталось там… В чужой теперь квартире…

Он не жалеет никогда о том, что было…
Теперь бредёт по улице один…
И сердце даже у него теперь остыло…
Теперь он сам себе и Бог, и господин…*

----------


## Black Lord

> Он не жалеет никогда о том, что было…
> Теперь бредёт по улице один…
> И сердце даже у него теперь остыло…
> Теперь он сам себе и Бог, и господин…


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> А скрипка всё молчание хранила,
> Поэтому о ней совсем забыли.
> В футляр закрыли на замок,
> Составил ей компанию смычок.


Ну вот - закрыли меня(((:redface: :Tu: 
Хотя... УРА МНЕ ТОЖЕ ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ НАПИСАЛИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:
 Правда в титрах)):wink:




> Но никто не сказал,
> А кому он мешал:
> Поливал бы свой пень и делов-то..


Вот именно!!! Всех всегда всё интересует...
 Вообще я как раз отвечал на этот пост, когда сайт взломали(((

----------


## Ольвия

> УРА МНЕ ТОЖЕ ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ НАПИСАЛИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Твое еще впереди и так легко тебе не отделаться............:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> ...а на смычка???


Можно только за смычка... :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

> .а на смычка???





> Можно только за смычка...


Вы меня (в)конец запутали..........:biggrin: :Oj:   Вы о чем???????????

----------


## smychok

... :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

не ну а чё вы фсё смычок, смычок???
 Да здеся я )))))

*Добавлено через 28 секунд*
:biggrin: :flower: :cool:

----------


## Ольвия

> не ну а чё вы фсё смычок, смычок???
>  Да здеся я )))))
> 
> :biggrin::cool:


Воспринимаю это как одобрение публикации полного собрания сочинений про смычка.........:biggrin: :Oj: :tongue:

----------


## smychok

*Ольвия*,



> Воспринимаю это как одобрение публикации полного собрания сочинений про смычка.........


....:eek:
.....:biggrin:
.........
 :Vah: 
А почему бы и нет???
  Только одна просьба... поменьше матерных слов в мой адрес:rolleyes:
Хотя, нам, бруталам... :Ha:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Хотя, нам, бруталам...


:biggrin:    :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> Я тебе всегда рада......


И я тебе очень рада!!!kiss

[IMG]http://*********ru/883236.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> Твое еще впереди и так легко тебе не отделаться............





> Можно только за смычка...


За весь коллектив и прогуленные дни!!!:biggrin:
Плачет скрипка, нет смычка...
Эх..... сорвался вновь с крючка!

----------


## smychok

> За весь коллектив и прогуленные дни!!!
> Плачет скрипка, нет смычка...
> Эх..... сорвался вновь с крючка!


Если б я их прогулял -
Много дней, как пень лежал...
А сейчас полно работы -
Набираю обороты...

*Добавлено через 58 секунд*
Настя, в бывшем я качок
И порву любой крючок)))

----------


## Ольвия

> в бывшем я качок
> И порву любой крючок)))


Что особенно радует ....(не то, что качок, а то, что с крючками разговор короткий))))).........:biggrin: :Ok: 

П.С. Малой оставил тебе пару мерзких монстрятин, будет время - заверши его благородную миссию......:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

Этот стишок был написан около 10 лет назад на одном конкурсе... Задание было такое: вытянуть карточку со словами и сложить сказку, басню или что-то в этом вроде за 10 минут.. Мне попались смычок и помидор.... Я была уверенна, что не найду этот старый блокнот, если бы не малой, который решил повытягивать все книжки и ... О чудо!!!!!! :Vah:  Я в шоке..:eek: С тех пор я сменяла 3 раза  квартиры, а блокнотик не потерялся....  Нашла там еще много чего интересного...:rolleyes: :Oj: 
Не судите строго, писалось за 10 минут, а я вчера не стала ничего менять... Тогда этот стишок занял 1 место вместе со сказкой про грелку и солнце....:biggrin: :Oj: 

*Однажды на столе, уж как-то так сложилось,
Лежали пан Смычок и мистер Помидор.
Иль стало скучно им, иль что-то приключилось,
Но завели они такой вот разговор:

-Эй, жердь! Иль как Вас там? -сказал погромче овощ.-
Вам не дожить до вечера, по-моему, совсем.
Вы что-то так бледны, быть может, нужна помощь?
Скажите, не стесняйтесь, поможем без проблем!

- Вы мне сказать посмели?- сказал Смычок с ухмылкой.
В ответ же Помидору он смог лишь прошипеть:
- Чем быть таким, как Вы, закончить жизнь на вилке,
Побуду лучше жердью, не прекратив бледнеть.

Лежали так недолго два наших компаньона
И вечером, попозже, решен был этот спор.
Хоть ссориться им вовсе и не было резона,
Друг другу вызов бросили Смычок и Помидор.

Тем вечером на ужине Смычок играл на скрипке,
И наслаждался музыкой почтеннейший синьор.
Не скрою, трудно было ему сдержать улыбку,
В желудок отправляя в кусочках Помидор...*

П.С. Там еще в 4 строчках была мораль, но она потерялась, хотя общий смысл помню.... Несколько раз прочитав эту байку, я сделала вывод, что из этой писанины можно сделать разные выводы.... Такшта у каждого будет своя мораль....:wink:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Ольчик, простишь за флуд? :rolleyes: :flower: 



> Смычок и помидор....


:biggrin:..... :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Ольчик, простишь за флуд?


Все нормально, флуд - моя стихия, ты же знаешь.....:wink::biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> флуд - моя стихия, ты же знаешь.....


:rolleyes:......:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 :Oj:

----------


## smychok

> -Эй, жердь! Иль как Вас там? -сказал погромче овощ.-


Я по комплекции больше помидор напоминаю - может мне ник поменять????
))))

----------


## Ольвия

> Я по комплекции больше помидор напоминаю - может мне ник поменять????


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Перерыв в мыслях...предлагаю эг-ног :wink:

[IMG]http://*********org/39837.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> эг-ног


Я даже не знала, Шо это такое???????:eek:  Темнотааааааааа....:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Оль, оч. вкусный шотландский напиток  :Ok:  и поднимает настроение :wink: 
Меня им "напоили" не так давно - мне оч. понравился! :rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Пожал-ста :smile: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Ласкает землю дождь неспешный,
Стуча в закрытое окно...
Уходишь, осень, так небрежно.
ЧуднО...

Покинешь нас совсем нагая,
Укутавшись в седой туман.
Ты изменилась... Ты другая?
Обман...

В последний раз ты глянешь в очи
Сквозь серебристую вуаль...
Пришла зима - длиннеют ночи...
А жаль...*

----------


## Kliakca

> Настя, в бывшем я качок
> И порву любой крючок)))


Поломал нечайно скрипку
И порву теперь смычёк...:biggrin:

Знаю я кем был ты в прошлом, фотокарточку храню.
Пыль с неё порой сдуваю, китель в чистку отдаю...

----------


## Kliakca

> Я по комплекции больше помидор напоминаю - может мне ник поменять????


Врёшь ты всё, Сеньор-Огурец!!!:biggrin:


> Осеннее...


Оль, :Ok:  kisskisskiss

----------


## smychok

> Ласкает землю дождь неспешный,
> Стуча в закрытое окно...


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Пыль с неё порой сдуваю, китель в чистку отдаю...


Китель - это далёкое, неописуемое, прекрасное, спортивно-творческое прошлое...
Это всё другая жизнь и порой мне кажется, что это не я или я - это не он... А может это и был я , но "он" сейчас существует... Короче что-то вроде этого :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

> порой мне кажется, что это не я или я - это не он... А может это и был я , но "он" сейчас существует


Главное, что все понятно........... :Wacko2: ......:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Сеньор-Огурец!!!


Ооооооооооооооооооооо...... Опять ты меня вдохновляешь.........:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*В миру тенденция такая:
Людей на типы разделить.
Кому-то стало скучно жить,
Или заняться чем, не знают?

На своей жизненной дороге
Встречала разных я людей -
В семье есть Дева, Водолей,
А бывший муж был Козерогом....:biggrin:

Но я смогла одно постичь,
Хотя, боюсь, меня осудят, -
Есть типы "хищники" и люди,
Которых называю просто - "дичь".

Они не могут друг без друга:
Питается охотой волк,
Для жертвы тоже есть свой толк - 
Она живет за счет испуга...

Везде всегда в теченьи века
Есть тот, кто ест, кого едят...
А я пытаюсь всё понять,
Как мне остаться ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ?!*

----------


## Kliakca

> Китель - это далёкое, неописуемое, прекрасное, спортивно-творческое прошлое...


Но из жизни это уже не вычеркнуть, а может это были самые лучшие дни...


> А может это и был я


 :Ok:  и остаёшся им быть!!!


> А бывший муж был Козерогом....


...или стал, после знакомства с девой??? :Vah: 


> Везде всегда в теченьи века
> Есть тот, кто ест, кого едят...
> А я пытаюсь всё понять,
> Как мне остаться ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ?!


Анархистка???:rolleyes:

Привет, солнышко.kisskisskiss :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> или стал, после знакомства с девой???






> Привет, солнышко.


Приветули....kisskisskisskisskiss :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Китель - это далёкое, неописуемое, прекрасное, спортивно-творческое прошлое...


Но из жизни это уже не вычеркнуть, а может это были самые лучшие дни...


> А может это и был я


 :Ok:  и остаёшся им быть!!!


> А бывший муж был Козерогом....


...или стал, после знакомства с девой??? :Vah: 


> Везде всегда в теченьи века
> Есть тот, кто ест, кого едят...
> А я пытаюсь всё понять,
> Как мне остаться ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ?!


Анархистка???:rolleyes:

Привет, солнышко и пока.kisskisskiss :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Ой........:biggrin:

----------


## Веселинка

город снов.
Я нашел тебя в городе снов,
сплел корону из алых цветов,
прошагал сто путей и миров,
                        любимая...
обнимал покрывалом из звезд,
искупал в соке белых берез,
искушал ярким пламенем грез
                        красивую...
из хрустального голоса - пил,
как зовут и где ждут - позабыл,
душу - взглядом ее исцелил,
                     мечту мою.
Все грехи замолю за вздох,
не жалея молитв и слов,
искуплю за свою любовь
                      незримую.

----------


## Лев

*Веселинка*,
 Вполне... :flower:  
Можешь тему свою открыть
И ОльвИю о том не молить.
Быть в гостях у неё - это кайф,
Будь хозяйкой сама - это драйв:smile:

----------


## smychok

> ...или стал, после знакомства с девой???


)))))))))))))) Упс...



> Кому-то стало скучно жить,
> Или заняться чем, не знают?


 :Ok: 
Людям мало испортить свою жизнь - им нужно ещё и другие!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> *Kliakca*,
>  Ой........:biggrin:


Оль, да это у меня батарея села, вот два раза и нажала. :Aga: :biggrin:



> )))))))))))))) Упс...


Сам ты ПУПсссик!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Веселинка*,
 Это Ваши стихи? :flower: 




> Будь хозяйкой сама - это драйв


 :Aga:  :flower: 




> Сам ты ПУПсссик!!!


Саш, меняй ник...... :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Саш, меняй ник......


Да, Госпожа!!!

----------


## Ольвия

> Да, Госпожа!!!


Убил в очередной раз!!!!!:biggrin:kuku  Саша, сколько можно??????:cool::biggrin:

П.С. Во всяком случае Пупсик лучше Помидора........:biggrin: :Oj:

----------


## Kliakca

> Убил в очередной раз!!!!!


У тебя тараканы???:rolleyes:


> Саша, сколько можно??????


А сколько нужно???:rolleyes:


> Во всяком случае Пупсик лучше Помидора........


Закусить нельзя, но можно :tongue:...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> А сколько нужно???


Закономерный вопрос)))) Только пожалуйста реальную цифру!!!!!!!!!



> Закусить нельзя, но можно


А вот с этого место поподробнее со всеми эпитетами!!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> А вот с этого место поподробнее со всеми эпитетами!!!!


А ты попробуй ими закусить...:rolleyes: стамотологи после этого не помогут...:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

:smile:

----------


## Веселинка

> Веселинка,
> Это Ваши стихи?


Да, это мои стихи. Восхищаюсь Вашим творчеством. Удачи!

----------


## Kliakca

> Восхищаюсь Вашим творчеством. Удачи!


А мы вашим! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> А мы вашим!


Ага........... :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Сегодня смотрела фильм про Ролана Быкова... Это его стихи....

*Я жить хочу, но это очень трудно, 
а главное — не трудно умереть, 
когда так больно, долго и так нудно 
терять, разуверяться и стареть…*

----------


## Kliakca

В палате "Тихий час", пойду на процедуры пока все спят...

----------


## yozhik67

Пока *Ольвия*-ангел спит, похозяйничаю здесь немного :Vah: 
Надеюсь, простят :Oj: , стихи-то просто ANGELские :flower: 

Я скоро стану ангелом:
Сегодня поутру
Мне два крыла доставлено,
Меня уже зовут.
Мы все живём по-разному,
И пусть решать не нам -
Надеемся, что каждому
Воздастся по делам.
И за добро то малое,
Что отдано другим,
Позволят мне быть ангелом,
Хранителем твоим.
Я буду днём раскладывать
Пасьянс проблем земных,
А по ночам разгадывать
Сюжет картин твоих.
Когда ж, от слёз уставшая,
Любви попросишь ты -
Я звёздочкой упавшею
Исполню все мечты.
...У нас уже нет времени
Проститься и простить,
Но каждый день рождения
Ты будешь ждать цветы.
Я скоро стану ангелом -
Сегодня поутру...

----------


## Ольвия

> похозяйничаю здесь немного


Вот и здОрово!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Я всегда рада гостям!!!!!!

Спасибо за строчки!!!!! :flower: 




> Мне два крыла доставлено,
> Меня уже зовут.


 :Aga: 




> Я буду днём раскладывать
> Пасьянс проблем земных,
> А по ночам разгадывать
> Сюжет картин твоих.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## cjkj

*Ольвия*,
 ДА-А. только нашел. Под впечатлением!

----------


## Kliakca

> стихи-то просто ANGELские


Андрюшка, действительно АНГЕЛЬСКИЕ!!!

----------


## smychok

*yozhik67*,



> Я скоро стану ангелом


Суперски!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

> ДА-А. только нашел. Под впечатлением!


Сереж........ :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

Это тоже посвящение............ Знаю, что тут можно спорить....

*Твой образ нарисован временем
Для сильных духом и убогих,
Но стал он камнем преткновения
Для многих...

Распяли на кресте словами,
Грехом клеймили, убивали...
Ты ж собирала лишь глазами
Печали...

Со святостью потом венчали,
Торгуя псевдообразАми,
А ты всех страждущих встречала
Слезами...

Какой же куплена ценою
Вся жизнь твоя, к кресту дорога???
Была ты верною женою
Для Бога...
*

----------


## smychok

> Мария...


Оль, очень интересно - просто высший пилотаж!!! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 Саш, спасибо, что понял... А то я уже ждала, что будут побивать камнями.........:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Распяли на кресте словами,
> Грехом клеймили, убивали...


*Я камень, поднятый с земли,
Не брошу.
Вздохни свободно, мне отдай,
Страданий нОшу,
Нет, я не буду осуждать,
И лицемерить,
Кому-то жить, кому-то ждать,
Кому-то верить!*

----------


## Ольвия

*МОРО*,
 Браво!!! :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

*Ольвия*,
просто - в ответ на ваши стихи!  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> просто - в ответ на ваши стихи!


С каких пор мы с тобой на "вы"??????:eek: Помнится, общались на "ты"....по-простому....... :Tu:

----------


## Kliakca

> Это тоже посвящение...........


Молодец,  :Ok:  
Я уже догадалась кому посвящение.:rolleyes:
Очень подходит для Скади. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Я уже догадалась кому посвящение.
> Очень подходит для Скади.


Ошиблась.........:wink:

----------


## Ольвия

Когда-то выставляла этот стих..... 

*Прости за то, что не смогла...
Прости за то, что не сумела....
Прости за то, что солгала.........
Прости за то, что не успела....

За колкость слов меня прости....
И извини за тишину..........
Мое ты сердце отпусти.....
Я отпущу свою вину..........

Свое дыханье я ловлю.....
Осколки жизни собираю....
Прости за то, что я люблю.....
Прости за то, что * * **

На другом форуме мне предложили такие более оптимистичные концовки........:biggrin:

*..прости, что кухню убираю...
...прости и прислонись к сараю...
...прости, в натуре угораю...
...прости, я плохо загораю...
...прости за Кери, за Мираю...
...прости, а то щас покараю...
...прости, я примус выбираю...
...прости, я Гамлета играю...
...прости, тебя я презираю!... 
.....прости, что ног не вытираю...
.....прости , что пол не подметаю....
.....прости, а то капец сараю...
.....прости я примус зажигаю.......* 

kuku :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Ha:

----------


## oskar_65

> ..прости, что кухню убираю...
> ...прости и прислонись к сараю...
> ...прости, в натуре угораю...
> ...прости, я плохо загораю...
> ...прости за Кери, за Мираю...
> ...прости, а то щас покараю...
> ...прости, я примус выбираю...
> ...прости, я Гамлета играю...
> ...прости, тебя я презираю!... 
> ...


... прости, я просто не въезжаю,
за что, про что капец сараю...
..."прости"... за это уважаю...
..."прости"?... ну так и быть, прощаю... :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> ... прости, я просто не въезжаю,
> за что, про что капец сараю...
> ..."прости"... за это уважаю...
> ..."прости"?... ну так и быть, прощаю...


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

> ..прости, что кухню убираю...
> ...прости и прислонись к сараю...
> ...прости, в натуре угораю...
> ...прости, я плохо загораю...
> ...прости за Кери, за Мираю...
> ...прости, а то щас покараю...
> ...прости, я примус выбираю...
> ...прости, я Гамлета играю...
> ...прости, тебя я презираю!... 
> ...


Молилась как - то ты сараю?
Прости, я тоже не въезжаю,
Сейчас словами забадаю,
Я, не "Сарай" вам разливаю
И пиво с водкой не мешаю.
О том сарае не страдаю,
На крыше просто загараю,
Когда мне грустно, просто лаю,
И протрезветь вам всем желаю!!!
Аминь...:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Есть ли молитва для спортсменов?
Нет, не для победы непременной!
И не для того, чтобы без травмы -
Травмы входят в олимпийскую программу...

----------


## Skadi

> Свое дыханье я ловлю.....
> Осколки жизни собираю....
> Прости за то, что я люблю.....
> Прости за то, что * * *


Твоё дыхание ловлю,
От твоего я взгляда таю...
Давно ты понял, что люблю,
Взаимно любишь - так же знаю!
 :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Есть ли молитва для спортсменов?


???
Достаточно посмотреть футбол, особенно бразильский...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Достаточно посмотреть футбол, особенно бразильский...


Я вчера посмотрела передачу постматчевую "Россия-Словения" и мне было безумно жаль наших ребят-футболистов, которых толкали, в которых швыряли ножики какие-то... Игра была таксебейная, но от безнаказанности всегда ворОтит. От того, что наше руководство ДАЖЕ не заявляет протест... Жаль, что многие из игроков готовились много лет к этому Чемпионату мира, а на следующий многие из сборной уже не попадут... Сама бывшая спортсменка и знаю, как это всё тяжело... Вот вчера и написалось такое .... непОнятое, наверное, никем...

----------


## Ольвия

> Твоё дыхание ловлю,
> От твоего я взгляда таю...
> Давно ты понял, что люблю,
> Взаимно любишь - так же знаю!


Хорошо бы, чтоб так........... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Хорошо бы, чтоб так...........


Согласна, Олечка  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, Оля! Мне сказали ты тут самовар с баранками ужо соорудила! У тебя тут хорошо .  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Точно! Ой, обожаю чай с баранками! Да ещё из самовара :rolleyes: :Ok: 

*Ольвия*,
Ольчи-и-и-и-и-и-к????? Выходи, у тебя гости :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

Ольчик, не сочти это за рекламу - просто хочется, чтоб ты улыбнулась :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> Хорошо бы, чтоб так...........


Зайди в пикассовку................ :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

> Зайди в пикассовку...........


Была...

----------


## Kliakca

:Tu:

----------


## Ольвия

Тесно как на этом свете,
А на том мне будет жарко...
У судьбы ж свои секреты:
Оговорки и ремарки....

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 kisskisskiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Любите жизнь такой, как есть,
Цените каждое мгновенье...
И новый день благую весть
Вам принесет, как очищенье....

----------


## Black Lord

Если б мир идеальным и радужным был,
Было б скучно и мрачно, не зная утраты.
В мире этом бы я сам себя не любил,
Обошёл стороной все земные преграды.

Если б мир идеальным и радужным был,
Улыбались бы все и улыбки дарили.
Этот мир бы меня самого поглотил,
Даунизма в стране мы ещё не забыли.

Я построю свой мир, где тепло и светло,
Сами мы для себя создаём этот мир.
Человеку сродни то, что БОГОМ дано,
А не в стразах, алмазах, сапфирах сортир!

----------


## Kliakca

> Ушла...


Только попробуй!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mad:
kisskisskiss

[IMG]http://*********org/110079.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 kiss :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Как часто мы встречаем *критиканов*
Средь жизненной безумной суеты?
У них все просто, вроде без обмана,
Но их слова не больше, чем понты...

Мы видим из везде в литературе,
В истории примеров всех не счесть.
Они не люди, а *критикатуры* -
Сношают всё: бесчестие и честь...

Один известный очень *Критикелло*
Жену надумал по*критиковать:*
Руками поработал он умело
И точку зрения свою смог отстоять...

Иль вот один пример уже из жизни -
Известный *критик* ПаДлик МорозОff -
Папашу довести до самой тризны
Своею *критикой* малец готоff...

Имеет множество имен, обличий,
Но с(с)уть одна - в душе он *критикун!!!*
По большей части  персонаж двуличный,
По меньшей - попросту болтун...

Спиртное он открыто презирает,
На даму паранжу готоff надеть...
При этом он прекрасно успевает
Глотнуть сто грамм, на ножки посмотреть...

Есть *Критикуй, КритИкос, Критикшвили,*
Есть *Критиквадзе*, есть и *Критик-сан.*..
И как бы мы его не окрестили,
В душе он просто - *ЗЛОБНЫЙ КРИТИКАН!!!!*

----------


## oskar_65

> Как часто мы встречаем критиканов
> Средь жизненной безумной суеты?
> У них все просто, вроде без обмана,
> Но их слова не больше, чем понты...


Увы и ах, понты у них с зубами,
Рога, копыта, полный арсенал...
Но настоящий Критик, между нами,
Душевный, умный - редок, как _нарвал_ :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Но настоящий Критик, между нами,
> Душевный, умный - редок,


Это точно..... Я писала это конкретному человеку, поэтому постаралась вылить всю мощь слова ( нууу, насколько мне это удалось)  на его критикатуру............  Его задело.....:wink:

----------


## CTARый

> Как часто мы встречаем критиканов


Ольчик!!!НУ СИЛА!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ольвия

*CTARый*,
 Спасибчик!!!!!  :Oj:  Соскучилась...........kiss

----------


## yozhik67

> Мы видим из везде в литературе,
> В истории примеров всех не счесть.


 :Aga: 

Судить мы любим как никто,
В своём не сомневаясь вкусе,
Забыв – лишь времени дано
Шедевры создавать в искусстве.

----------


## Ольвия

> Судить мы любим как никто,
> В своём не сомневаясь вкусе,
> Забыв – лишь времени дано
> Шедевры создавать в искусстве.


100%   :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

> Его задело...


Значит ещё не совсем потерянный для общества индивид... :wink:
возлюби критика своего, ибо ты для него аки зёрно, отделённое от плевел, аки донор для страждущего вампира..:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Значит ещё не совсем потерянный для общества индивид...


Неее... Потеряный... Вот выдержки из его ответа мне.... Не хочу цитировать все творение, так как там примитивизм и личные оскорбления.....

_
Мы - женщины... а значит это , что перед нами быстро "ниц" 
Неважно, что шатает где-то и тушь осыпалась с ресниц... 
Неважно, что давно дыханье не стало свежесть источать, 
Общаться мы уже не в силах... но в силах требовать, кричать. 

Мы можем истерить, скандалить, 
всё поносить, права качать 
Своё же право зваться "ДАМОЙ" 
в учёт попросим принимать! 

И уважайте нашу слабость, 
И принимайте её мол... 
Как костерить всех - то мы сильный, 
Как отвечать - мы слабый пол. 

Своей манерой, поведеньем, 
повадками как у шпаны 
Мы слова "дамы" недостойны... 
достойны слова "бабы" мы..._

----------


## oskar_65

> Вот выдержки из его ответа мне..


Да уж... точно потерянный.
в игнор!  :Aga: 
ф топку! :mad:

----------


## Ольвия

> в игнор!


Уже..... Теперь он извиняется в личке..... Мож, все-таки не потерянный... :biggrin:   просто я считаю, что в любом поединке( даже словесном и стихотворном) должны быть свои правила.....Дискутировать тоже надо уметь.... И к сожалению, не каждому это дано...........:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> Дискутировать тоже надо уметь..


Нечего добавить... просто нечего. :flower: 
"Человек с бульвара Капуцинов" - настоящему мужчине всегда есть, что сказать, если он наст. мущина!":biggrin:
это умение тоже не само приходит, пока не обожжёшься, не осознаешь... а в виртуале особенно...

----------


## Black Lord

> Как часто мы встречаем критиканов
> Средь жизненной безумной суеты?
> У них все просто, вроде без обмана,
> Но их слова не больше, чем понты...
> 
> Мы видим из везде в литературе,
> В истории примеров всех не счесть.
> Они не люди, а критикатуры -
> Сношают всё: бесчестие и честь...


Сильно!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Значит ещё не совсем потерянный для общества индивид... 
> возлюби критика своего, ибо ты для него аки зёрно, отделённое от плевел, аки донор для страждущего вампира..


Абалдеть!!! Супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

> Как часто мы встречаем критиканов


 :Vah: kisskisskisskisskisskiss

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Настюш, меня скоро  Волдед начнет к тебе ревновать.........:biggrin:...kisskisskiss :Oj:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Есть Критикуй, КритИкос, Критикшвили,
> Есть Критиквадзе, есть и Критик-сан...


М-да...где это он тебя ...?...чтоб ты вот так, Оль, мм?

----------


## Ольвия

> чтоб ты вот так, Оль, мм?


А чем плохо?????:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Для него плохо :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> Для него плохо


Думаю, нет.... Идея в том, что критиканы бывают разных национальностей....:smile: Оттуда и фамилии такие....

----------


## Skadi

> критиканы бывают разных национальностей....


Да понятно. Просто тебя этот "кто-то" так "вдохновил" - кожей ощущается :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

> Просто тебя этот "кто-то" так "вдохновил" - кожей ощущается


Ну есть немного.............:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
 :Aga: ...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Мы уже с ним подружились.............:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Мы уже с ним подружились.............


А где стихо об этом славном событии?  :Vah: ....:rolleyes:....:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> А где стихо об этом славном событии?


О плохом пишется лучше.............:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> О плохом пишется лучше.............


Да и когда влюблён, пробивает на творчество :wink:

----------


## yozhik67

> Да и когда влюблён, пробивает на творчество


А меня пробивало только при безответной влюблённости:frown:

----------


## oskar_65

А меня где только не пробивало... :Tu:

----------


## yozhik67

> А меня где только не пробивало...


:eek: :Vah:  :Ok: kuku

----------


## oskar_65

*yozhik67*,
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Kliakca

> А меня где только не пробивало...


А если ещё с деревенским молоком, да без привычки, то уж место выбирать точно не приходится! :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Настюш, меня скоро  Волдед начнет к тебе ревновать.........


А он ещё, что? Не ревнует???:redface::eek:
Надо ударить тяжёлой артилерией!!!

----------


## oskar_65

> А если ещё с деревенским молоком, да без привычки, то уж место выбирать точно не приходится!


Ну ты даёшь...  :Vah: 
Я может совсем другое имел ввиду.:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну ты даёшь...


Не даю... :Oj: 



> Я может совсем другое имел ввиду.


Ну это смотря кому и что вводить... :Vah: :biggrin: ой... :Oj:

----------


## oskar_65

> ой...


Ну, блинн, слова не скажи...
сразу на прикол сажають...kuku

Я между прочим к Вам пришёл 
Из лучших чуйств, однако..
Душе возвышеной и той
Когда-то нужно как@... ой... :Oj: :eek::biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

А мы и дверь не закрывали,
Хоть с как@...ой или кофе.
Все души в тему призывали,
Хоть флудеров, хоть профи!!!

----------


## oskar_65

> А мы и дверь не закрывали,


[IMG]http://*********org/120027.jpg[/IMG]
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

:tongue::tongue::tongue: :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

От молодцы..... :biggrin:Прям сердце радуется.... :Ok:  и еще пару мест........... :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

> и еще пару мест...........


...???:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> ...???:rolleyes::biggrin:


 :Kez 07:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: .............:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Отодрали Амуру крылья
И топор вместо стрел вручили,
Белый локон измазали пылью,
Разрывать сердца научили…

Заменили нектар желчью,
Откровенность сделали пошлой,
Отношения – быстротечными,
Стало будущее прошлым…

Разрушает Амур бескрылый,
Созидает Венера болезни,
Стали лица влюбленных унылы,
Под балконами стихли песни…

Отодрали Амуру крылья,
И летать он теперь не умеет,
Но мечту,как сделать былью
Чувств романтику,  в  сердце лелеет…*

----------


## Black Lord

Хорошо сказала, очень трогательно и душевно...  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## CTARый

> *Отодрали* Амуру крылья


:eek:  Оль! :Tu:  ...оторвали.

----------


## Black Lord

*CTARый*,автору видней, что было первым...:smile:

----------


## Ольвия

Я не спорю.... Просто для меня слово "отдирать" более точное, чем "оторвать"..
Из словаря:

*Отдирать*
отодрать что от чего, оторвать, тянуть и отделять силой. Отдирая кромку от сукна, изодрали его поперек. Луб отдирают с липки. Отодрал бы подкову, вишь хлябает. Судно под парусами отдирает от берега, арх. относит, сгоняет...

Это сейчас слово опошлено.........:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Андрей Байрон*,
 :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

Оль, всё нормально. :flower: 
У каждого свои ассоциации и восприятие этого слова и смысла.
Отодрали - выражает жестокость, а оторвали - смягчает.
А бельё отвлекает от ран на спине...

----------


## Black Lord

*Ольвия*,извини за строчки, но захотелось разбавить твою горечь... :flower: 





> Отодрали Амуру крылья


*Я нарву лопухов огромных,
Заварю их водой святою.
Настоится в лугах просторных,
Между липою и ольхою.

Проведу по спине, стесняясь
И все раны собой закрою.
Перед тенью твоей склоняясь,
Тень мою забери "Слугою".

Не узнают в тебе "Подранка",
Две души заменяют крылья.
Разбудила меня "Тальянка",
Значит, сказка не стала былью...*

----------


## Ольвия

> А бельё отвлекает от ран на спине...


Не нашла ничего другого.....




> Проведу по спине, стесняясь
> И все раны собой закрою.


Спасибо...... Ты даже не знаешь, как нужны были мне эти строки!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

> Ты даже не знаешь, как...


Почувствовал...

----------


## CTARый

> автору видней, что было первым.


:smile:Молчу.Sorry.

----------


## Black Lord

Лёха, да брось...  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,
*Ольвия*, я простобалдела когда читала! Молодцы!

----------


## Ольвия

> Молчу.Sorry.


Лешик, только не молчи, я ж тебе писала...

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
 Ленусь, спасибо!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## aigul

Гы, чичас Лев у меня очепятку заметит! 
Да уж , Леш, если Оля сказала пиши, значит пиши! :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

> Да уж , Леш, если Оля сказала пиши, значит пиши!


И не обращай на мои слова внимания  :Aga:  влез тут со своим кадилом...

----------


## Black Lord

Ты опять ушла в толщу лет,
Я остался там, в пустоте,
За окном забрезжил рассвет.
И слова сорвались - Ты где?:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> И слова сорвались - Ты где?


Мммммм... Классненько!!!! меня помнят..... Спасибо...kiss :br:

----------


## Black Lord

*Ольвия*,что-то случилось?:rolleyes:
Как сынишка, поправился?

----------


## CTARый

> меня помнят...


 :Aga:

----------


## cjkj

*Ольвия*,
 ТЕБЯ ПОМНЯТ!!!

----------


## oskar_65

Если внезапно в груди зажжёт,
И Вы поймёте: "Таю!"
Знайте, за тысячу зимних вёрст
Вас ещё вспоминают.  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

У меня все нормально.... Всем чмок....:smile:

----------


## Ljubov

Спасибо за стихи о молитве... Посылаю свои
МОЛИТВА
Духовная пища – молитва,
Для жизни духовной важна.
Бывает для некоторых скрытна,
Бывает открыта она.
Молитва – великая тайна
Общения всех христиан.
Она нам дана не случайно,
В ней смысла сокрыт океан.
Молитва бывает короткой,
Как птицы израненной крик.
Бывает спокойной и кроткой,
Как будто вещает старик.
Когда же припав на колени,
Взываешь всем сердцем любя.
Тогда не бывает сомнений,
Что Бог не услышал тебя.
Кто силу молитвы узнает,
Тот с ней не расстанется, нет,
Молитва больных исцеляет,
В не Бог нам даёт свой ответ.
Молитва – доверия мостик,
Молитва – прямая струна,
Молитва нужна нам как воздух,
Как ниточка с Богом она.
Молитва как действует наша,
Как радио, как телефон?
Мы ждём, что на проводе скажут,
Закончится чем разговор?
И благодарим за молитвы,
Услышаны Богом они.
И дальше сердечные ритмы
В молитве бесценной храним.

----------


## АЛЕСЯ Волкова

Спасибо автору, написавшему стихотворение. Мне кажется оно написано для ребенка.
Каждый день за тебя я молюсь
Чтоб с тобой ничего не случилось
Я распятой пред богом явлюсь
Для тебя его выпросить милость
И тревожусь я только о том
Чтобы дни твои светлые были
Чтоб горел в твоем сердце огонь
И чтоб Боги тебя не забыли.

----------


## Kliakca

:Tu: 
Я вернуть пыталась,
Айсберга осколки.
...
...
...
...
Но уплыл мой айзберг,
Талою водой.

----------


## Лев

> Но уплыл мой айзберг,
> Талою водой.


Был горою ледяною -
Талой вылился водою.
Ото льда тепла не жди,
Душу береги - не береди...

----------


## smychok

давненько не захаживал...
Можно к Вам на порог-то??



> Отодрали. Это сейчас слово опошлено.........


:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Настенка!!!!!!kisskisskisskisskiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 :biggrin::tongue:

----------


## Kliakca

> Настенка!!!!!!


*Ольвия*,kisskisskisskisskiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Ты ушла от меня...
Ну и пусть!
Пусть метелью укутает грусть!
Заморозит,
Заснежит зима.
Жизнь упрямая...
Знаешь сама.
Я дарила улыбки тепло,
Чтобы сердце твоё отлегло,
Отопрело от чуждых обид...
Для тебя я...- Потерянный гид.
Не зову,
Не ищу,
Не молю.
Ухожу, но любовь сохраню...*

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Зая, у меня сейчас миллион проблем..... Я с тобой рядышком всегда.... И люблю, ты же знаешь...kisskisskiss :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Упиваюсь ядом,
Наслаждаюсь дымом...
Лишних слов не надо _
Сердце пусть остынет...

От того, что БОЛЬНО,
От того, что гложет...
Убивает БОЛЬ, НО
Погубить не сможет....

Отравлюсь словами,
Покалечусь слогом...
То, что между нами,
Я закрою блогом...

----------


## Black Lord

> У меня все нормально.... Всем чмок....





> Зая, у меня сейчас миллион проблем.....


Вот и верь женщинам... :Ha:

----------


## Ольвия

*Андрей Байрон*,
 :biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

... :Fz:

----------


## Kliakca

Ледяной осколок... Сердце распирает... Словно сто иголок... По душе скитает... Гомоны пернатых... Раздирают вьюгу... С неба дождь лохматый... Плакать я не буду...

----------


## CTARый

> Твой ангел вновь к тебе вернулся


Пусть не ко мне,но я очень рад! Привет,Ангелок!:wink:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Крылатая и тебя с праздниками!
Всего тебе самого доброго и светлого!!!
[IMG]http://s18.******info/5a704c33c4491a18ed61f1eff5ce35ec.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*CTARый*,
 Леш, приветик,родной...kiss

*Kliakca*,
 Ты убиваешь меня, Настя, я и так еле жива.....

*Malina sladkaja*,
 Спасиб..)))

----------


## Kliakca

> Ты убиваешь меня, Настя, я и так еле жива.....


*А ты меня уже.........................* :Tu: 



[IMG]http://*********org/86697.jpg[/IMG]
*Ледяной осколок... 
Сердце распирает... 
Словно сто иголок... 
По душе скитает... 

Гомоны пернатых...
Раздирают вьюгу... 
Падает лохматый... 
Плакать я не буду...

Растворю обиды...
Разорву сомненья...
Звёзды - мои гиды...
Омут без теченья...

Пепел разлетится...
Крылья подлатаю...
Сказка растворится...
В Новый год желаю...

Позитив на ёлку...
Меньше расставанья...
Да вот только толку...
Без тебя страданье...*



[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Я тебя люблю....kiss

----------


## max1

*2 Ольвия*

Ольчик привет! :flower:  По тебе там все скучают. (я то же  :Oj: )  :Tu:  Забегай хоть иногда у нас много интересного появилось - прошла предновогодняя встреча.   :Aga:

----------


## CTARый

*Kliakca,Ольвия*

Да что ж такое происходит?!!!:eek:
Ну почему хорошие уходят?
Понять я надпись не хочу:
 "ушла..."
Девчёнки,я без вас грущу.:frown:

----------


## Ольвия

*CTARый*,
 kiss

----------


## aigul

*Оленька! С Новым годом тебя! Счастья тебе! Пусть радует каждый день в новом году!*

----------


## Kliakca

*CTARый*,*Ольвия*,kisskisskiss
*С Новым годом вас!!!*

*Счастья, любви, мира, здоровья, позитива и хорошей зарплаты!!!*

----------


## Ольвия

С Новым годом всех!!!!!!!)))))
*Kliakca*,
 kiss

----------


## Kliakca

*Оль, это тебе мой подарочек:* http://rutube.ru/tracks/2783593.html...998acd4f3b13df

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Спасибо, родненькая моя, как ты? :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> как ты?


Первого января дядька умер, 72 года, четвёртый инфаркт...:frown:
Скорая только на третий день приехала, пьяные, носилки тащить некому.
Повели под руки к машине, а он до второго этажа спустился и только успел сказать,- Девочки, вот я и отмучился, прощайте... - и рухнул на площадке.
Морг закрыт, гроб с телом на улице сторожат по очереди...
Хоть я его только по фоткам знаю, а на душе тяжело... :Tu:

----------


## tamara rabe

А я думала, что такое показывают только в чернушных комедиях... Царство Небесное человеку.

----------


## Kliakca

*tamara rabe*,такая видно медицина развита на Кавказе, что один дежурный врач на весь город...

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Блинннннннннннннннн, держись, Настюш...
Царство Небесное... :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Ольвия*,все там будем.........каждому своё время... :Tu:

----------


## bobsan

> Позитив на ёлку...
> Меньше расставанья...


дед мороз исполнит,
все твои желанья!

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1039500.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

Ну где же ты?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:frown:

[IMG]http://*********org/185350.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 тут, иногда..kiss

----------


## Ольвия

Перебирая фразы,

Я впитываю звуки

И умираю сразу

От этой сладкой муки...

Закрою на засовы

Я от сердечка двери,

С души сниму оковы

И вновь смогу поверить,

Что жизнь - вполне прекрасна,

А смерть - весьма реальна,

Любовь всегда опасна,

А ненависть - нормальна...

Жить начинаю снова,

В круиз поеду летом...

Я стать собой готова...

Катись к чертям все это!

----------


## Ольвия

Ушел наконец этот жуткий кошмар,

И душу, и кровь отравляя,

Что это? Лишь пытка иль свыше мне дар?

Не ведаю я и не знаю...



Готова была очень долго страдать,

Тупою себя мучить болью,

А ты смог легко мои мысли украсть

Своей очень нежной любовью...



С тобой расстворилась, с тобой умерла,

Воскресла и вновь задышала...

Себя ощутить я любимой смогла

С тобой. Разве этого мало?



Да,  выброшу муссор весь из головы

И сердцем к тебе устремлюсь я.

Смешно, что недавно мы были на "Вы",

Но знай, перемен не боюсь я...



Прогнал из моей головы ты дурман,

В тебя хочу жутко влюбиться.

Ты есть, настоящий, другое- обман.

Пусть все на места возвратится...

----------


## Alenajazz

*Ольвия*,
 УРА-ААА! Ты вернулась! Как же долго тебя не было!!!!!:frown:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Что жизнь - вполне прекрасна,
> 
> А смерть - весьма реальна,
> 
> Любовь всегда опасна,
> 
> А ненависть - нормальна...


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Перебирая фразы,


 :Ok: ...

Оля... :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Alenajazz*,
 Цем тебя... Очень соскучилась...kiss

*PAN*,
 Пашшшшка, приветики............. :Vah:

----------


## smychok

> Перебирая фразы,


Отличненько-то как!!!!!!!
 Проздравляю со всем прошедшим!!!!
))
 Звиняюсь за небольшое опоздание - ток к жизни стал возвращаться)))

----------


## smychok

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 То же самое..)))) С праздничками... Всего.. и регулярно..!!!!  Я тут редко..

----------


## smychok

Да я тож не часто))) Я то могу гореть в статусе, но меня нет))) или лучше так(((
Как всё прошло???

----------


## Alenajazz

Хватит уже пропадать!!!! Сидим тут, как Сольвейг, ожидаем вас, ожидаем... Вы - уже часть нас!

----------


## Ольвия

*smychok*,
 Все прошло не так, как думала, но сносно...))) Как ты??? Много работы????  Как праздники?

*Alenajazz*,
 Алена, так получается, прости.... Цем!

----------


## Skadi

> С души сниму оковы
> И вновь смогу поверить,
> Что жизнь - вполне прекрасна


С тобой вполне согласна!

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Привет, Оль )) (чёт смайлики не работают...да и цвет тоже)

----------


## Kliakca

> тут, иногда..


А я завалилась работой по самые уши... :Tu: 
*Ольвия*, с прошедшими тебя и малышку!!! kisskisskisskisskiss





> Перебирая фразы,
> Я впитываю звуки
> И умираю сразу
> От этой сладкой муки...





> Прогнал из моей головы ты дурман,
> В тебя хочу жутко влюбиться.
> Ты есть, настоящий, другое- обман.
> Пусть все на места возвратится...


Какие шикарные стихи!!! Просто ААААААААбалдеть!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kliakca

................................................................. :Tu: 

[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> Хватит уже пропадать!!!! Сидим тут, как Сольвейг, ожидаем вас, ожидаем... Вы - уже часть нас!


)))))




> Как ты??? Много работы???? Как праздники?


Праздники пока отступили, но ненадолго!!! Пока есть время - учим абсолютно новую программу!!! 
 Учусь, пока есть врема :biggrin: - одну сессию сдал, а вторая через неделю начинается, так что всё только впереди... А пока остаётся ещё чуток времени - дорабатываю со своими студентами часы наперёд уже за февраль... ибо уезжаю...

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Настюшик, люблю тебя и скучаю...kiss :flower: .... Спасибо тебе...

*smychok*,
 Рада очень, что жизнь бурлит... Удачки тебе во всем!!!

*Skadi*,
 :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Kliakca*,
 Удивительно, но недавно стихО написала.. КРИК!
*
Меж нами пропасть, яма, бездна...

Только не вздумай отрицать...

Тебе в стихах скажу все честно,

Хоть и не знаю, что писать...



Твое молчание сжигает,

Твои слова бросают в дрожь...

Ведь я все чувствую и знаю,

Не жду того, что ты поймешь...



Ты осудить успел авансом...

(О! как мне хочется кричать)

Не дал мне мизерного шанса

Тебе хоть что-то показать...



Ты ничего совсем не знаешь,

Но сделать выводы успел...

Меня за злость ты порицаешь,

Но есть и у меня предел...



Я не умею лицемерить,

Я не умею тупо врать...

Привыкла людям свято верить,

За что приходится страдать...



Ведь ты ж меня немного знаешь_

Пассивничать не стану я,

Когда все мОзги вышибают

И не кому-то, а друзьям!!!



Я не злословлю за спиною,

Уж лучше прямо все сказать..

За то спешат потом толпою

Меня камнями побивать...



Доказывать ничё не стану,

При всех не буду слезы лить...

Стихом закрою сердца раны

И дальше как-то буду жить...



Я больше не скажу ни слова...

Разочарован? Ну прости...

Я проглотить укор готова,

Сказать "Спасибо!" и уйти...



Мне трудно пред тобой лукавить...

Не знаю, смог ли ты понять....

Позволь в конце лишь то добавить,

Что НЕ ДАНО лжецу ЛЕТАТЬ!*

----------


## Ольвия

Ногой касаюсь я воды несмело,

Иду на гребне волн сквозь сумрак вод...

Пишу тебе стихи несмело,

Хотя моя душа тебе поет...



Иду к тебе - и сердце замирает...

Пою тебе - а голос бьет хрусталь...

Зову тебя -  но звуки умирают,

О километры разбиваясь, жаль....


Твои слова тревожат мою душу...

Зачем они, когда все это зря???

Не торопись с ответом, а послушай,

Что ум , душа и сердце говорят.....)))


С тобою мы не маленькие дети...

Все понимаем сразу, но молчим...

Вопросов много, только нет ответов,

И от отчаянья лишь в пустоту кричим....


Ногой касаюсь я воды несмело,

Иду на гребне волн сквозь сумрак вод...

Пишу тебе стихи несмело,

Твоя душа мою без слов поймет....

----------


## Ольвия

Ооооооооооооооо... Перечитала.. Блинн, столько опечаток и не могу исправить..Ррррррррр

----------


## Лев

> Блинн, столько опечаток и не могу исправить..


Можешь :Aga:  Обратись к Марине, модерам...

----------


## tamara rabe

"Когда душа трепещет,
Ошибки неизбежны..."  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Лев*,
 Да нет, наклацала, значит так и будет....)))

*tamara rabe*,
 :flower:

----------


## Ладушка

> Меж нами пропасть, яма, бездна...


Пока дочитала ... слёзы не дали последние строчки  увидеть. Оля! Милая! Всё, что  сама хотела  сказать, ты уже  так ёмко высказала. СПАСИБО! Мы - одной крови. :flower:

----------


## smychok

Оля, стихи просто СУПЕР!!! :flower: 
А мне от нахлынувших чувств  :Pivo:  как лекарство)))

----------


## Kliakca

> Kliakca,
>  Удивительно, но недавно стихО написала.. КРИК!


Стих действительно "Боль и крик души", только я не поняла,.. это ты мне???:eek:

........................ :Tu: 

[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]......[IMG]http://*********org/4105.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> Стих действительно "Боль и крик души", только я не поняла,.. это ты мне???


Нет, не тебе.... просто так совпало.... Два крика и меня это удивило...

----------


## Ольвия

*Ладушка*,
 :flower:  Рада, что кому-то это тоже нужно...

*smychok*,
Спасибо, Саш....kiss

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ногой касаюсь я воды несмело,
> 
> Иду на гребне волн сквозь сумрак вод...
> 
> Пишу тебе стихи несмело,
> 
> Хотя моя душа тебе поет...


 :flower: :rolleyes::smile:

----------


## luudvig

> на гребне волн сквозь сумрак вод...


На гребне,но сквозь?Там наверое запятая была? - "на гребне волн, сквозь сумрак вод..."

----------


## Ольвия

> Там наверое запятая была?


В этом стихе много ошибок, даже слова повторяются..... Ну ладно)))

----------


## Ольвия

*Глаза... Как много их вокруг...

Души в них отраженье...

Увидишь сразу: враг иль друг,

Иль просто наважденье...*


*В одних глазах сияет свет,

В других увидишь слезы...

Лишь у немногих боли нет,

Все остальное - проза ...*


*Стою пред зеркалом сейчас

И вглядываюсь в очи -

А глаз-то нет и взгялд погас...

В них - излученье ночи....
*

----------


## Лев

*Ольвия*,
 Рябит в глазах от ваших масок
 И бдить приходится сильнее,
 В обилии сих красок...
 Кто есть ху, а кто хуее :Vah: 
****************************
Но стих "Глаза" с картинками мощнее :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Но стих "Глаза" с картинками мощнее


Ща забью картинками..... Следующий стих нарисован, поэтому частями выкладываю не влазит в одно сообщение

----------


## CTARый

> Рада, что кому-то это тоже нужно.


:mad:

----------


## Лев

*CTARый*,
 Нахмурил смайл свой CTARый-Лёха,
 Прочёл-подумал... Что-то плохо?:smile:

----------


## CTARый

*Лев*,
Ну,да,конечно,я стерпеть не в силах!!!
Хозяйку темы где до сих пор носило?!

Прошу я :Ольгин,возвращайся прежней!
И не теряй на лучшее надежду!  :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

Йожик выбрался из спячки -
По знакомым адресам.
Заглянул и ужаснулся,
Вместо ангела - фигвам:eek:

----------


## Skadi

> Стою пред зеркалом сейчас
> И вглядываюсь в очи -
> А глаз-то нет и взгялд погас...
> В них - излученье ночи....


Как прогнать излучение ночи?
Попытаемся, что было мочи!
Оль, тепло наших душ ты прими!
И печаль из своих глаз гони!
Мы скучаем, коль нет тебя тут -
Здесь тебя ценят, любят и ждут  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Олечка, это тебе..............

 [IMG]http://*********ru/1018695.jpg[/IMG]

http://files.mail.ru/7RA2C1

----------


## Ольвия



----------


## Ольвия



----------


## Ольвия



----------


## Ольвия

Еще один позитивный стишок от меня.... В один пост не влезло, потому частями.....

Всех люблю

----------


## Лев

*Ольвия*,
 Сделай клип в Windows Movie Maker, залей в реалмузик в разделе видео и смотреться будет...

----------


## Ольвия

*Лев*,
 Сделала, не пошло, не знаю.в чем дело.....(((

----------


## Лев

> Лев,
> Сделала, не пошло, не знаю.в чем дело.....(((


Что не получается? У меня получается: http://www.realmusic.ru/levsha_47/

----------


## savushka_ab

Здравствуйте. Я новенькая. Может молитва уже не в тему, а то я написала. Может на что и сгодится?

Господи! Молю прощения за грехи!                           
Господи! Найти себя  в жизни помоги!
Господи! Дай шанс, чтоб прожить не бедствуя!
Господи, прости! Я не безгрешная!

Господи! Я знаю, всему ты свидетель!
Сколько людей страдает на белом свете,
Сколько детей обездоленных мается,
Может им всем тебе тоже покаяться.
Может, тогда ты к нам с небес снизойдёшь,
Сам всё увидишь, услышишь, поймёшь.

Господи! Молю прощения за грехи!
Господи! Найти себя в жизни помоги!
Господи! Дай шанс, чтоб прожить не бедствуя!
Господи, прости!
                            Раба твоя грешная.

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Лев

> Здравствуйте. Я новенькая. Может молитва уже не в тему


Молитва никогда не помешает. Но... если хочешь быть не только гостьей, оставляя стихи в разных темах, создай свою. Это просто - открываешь раздел "Поэзия", вверху слева нажимаешь опцию "Новая тема" и ты уже не гостья:smile: :flower:

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Алла и Александр

Оля. Я попробовала сделать слайд-шоу. Вот что у меня получилось.

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## savushka_ab

*Лев*,
 Огромное спасибо. Я, действитьельно, новичок. В форумах никогда не учавствовала, но очень хочется, чтобы мои "стихи" оценили. Пишу по настроению. Даже когда готовлю спектакль, то стихи к песням героев рождаются после некоторого времени. А, вообще, люблю писать мысли в стихах.

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## CTARый

> Я попробовала сделать слайд-шоу


Отличные стихи,прекрасное оформление!
Оля,Алла,спасибо! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## bobsan

[QUOTE=Ольвия;2608347]


это уже какой-то новый вид творчества!!!! здорово!!!

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Ольвия

*Алла и Александр*,
 Спасибо огромное.....  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*Меня бьют незаслуженно,
И мой мозг перегруженный...
Я ж плету себе кружево
Из лазуревых снов...

Мера боли отмеряна,
И доверье потеряно...
Закрываю уверенно
Свою жизнь на засов...

Ваши сплетни и помыслы,
Ваши жалкие домыслы
Обросли уже порослью
Из ничтожных обид...

К клевете обращаемся,
Обвинив - защищаемся...
И порой превращаемся
В неразумных фемид...

Человеки есть племенем,
Ограниченный временем
И нагруженный бременем
Обязательств и прав...

Но дорогою зыбкою
Совершаем ошибки мы -
Убиваем с улыбкою,
Ублажая свой нрав...

Сколько ж нервов потрачено
И умов озадачено?
Приговор мне назначенный -
В этом грустный итог?

Осудить всех пытаемся,
Умыть руки стараемся...
Только тут забываемся,
Что судьею есть Бог!*

----------


## Лев

*Ольвия*,
*Человеки есть племенем,*???! - как правильно исправить?
Ограниченный временем

----------


## Ольвия

Простите, дорогие, за ошибки и опечатки.. Только сейчас дочиталась... Быстро писалось и заливалось.. Извините..

----------


## Ольвия

Мои стихи и так чернее ночи,
Когда ж пытаюсь светлое писать -
Старается всяк плюнуть меж очи
И лестью мои строки обозвать....

Симпатию мы лестью нарекаем
И называем пошлостью любовь...
Себя на серость этим обрекаем,
Закрыв сердца и души на засов...

Мои слова пером из сердца взяты,
В них не позволю каждому плевать...
Ведь каждый слог был выстрадан когда-то..
Дано ли Вам хоть что-нибудь понять?

Как жаль, что снова пахнет критикуйством,
Как жаль, что сразу все спешим судить...
Полеты мысли называют буйством,
И каждый норовит тебя стыдить....

Не претендую я на пониманье...
Скажу одно - все созданы Творцом,
Чтобы творить во благо мирозданью,
А не скитаться по миру глупцом...


Этот стих никому здесь не посвящен.....  Чтобы вы там ничего не подумали..)))

----------


## Лев

> Этот стих никому здесь не посвящен.....


Силён стих :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

*Ольвия*,
 Вижу - надо поговорить... :br:

----------


## Ольвия

*PAN*,
 Я тоже тебя рада всегда видеть...........:biggrin: :br:

----------


## Ладушка

> Мои стихи и так чернее ночи,





> Не претендую я на пониманье...


:frown:

----------


## Ольвия

*Где-то меж раем и адом,
Где шепчет лунный прибой,
Поет русалка балладу
О странной любви слепой...

Серебром ее голос льется
Над морем девичьих грез...
О, как ей тяжко поется -
Устало сердце от слез.

Она  жила и не знала
Печалей житейских оков,
О маленьком счастье мечтала,
Желала встретить любовь...

Ей небо красу подарило  -
Не каждый забыть ее мог -
Но лишь об одном позабыло:
Забрал её зрение Бог...

Жила она в мире хрустальном,
Даря всем волнующий звон,
И песня б была не печальной,
Когда б ей не встретился ОН!

Любила его, растворяясь
В нем клеточкой каждой своей...
Краснея порой и смущаясь,
К нему прижималась сильней.

Слепая... Зачем ему надо?
Он, с ней поиграя, ушел...
А нимфа все тужит балладу,
Как было ей с ним хорошо!

Ловила устами мгновенья,
Вдыхала любви аромат...
Почувствовала наслажденье,
Познала, где рай, а где ад...

Ей звезды глаза заменили,
И негу прикрыла луна...
Они обо всем позабыли -
И двое лишь: он и она...

Он ей подарил чудо сказки,
Хоть сам и не ведал о том...
Впервые увидела краски
Она, позабыв о слепом...

Когда позади все осталось,
Он молча с рассветом ушел...
Держать его и не пыталась,
Ведь с ним было так хорошо!

Весь мир был в ее только власти,
И синяя птица в руках,
Смогла обрести она счастье -
Оно серебрилось в глазах...

Пошла она тихо, несмело
Навстречу жемчужной мечте,
А ветер ласкал ее тело
И вел  к роковой пустоте...

Шагнула с обрыва - взлетела,
Расправив два белых крыла.
Познать в любви счастье успела
Счастливою... и..... умерла...

Волна закрыла ей очи,
Луна отдала зренья дар.
Как тихо звучал среди ночи
Последний сердца удар...

Где-то меж раем и адом,
Где шепчет лунный прибой,
Поет русалка балладу
О странной любви слепой...
*

----------


## Ольвия

*Я любил твои губы -
Целовал их глазами...
Был я нежным и грубым,
Трогал счастье руками...

Брал пастельные краски
И ласкал твое тело...
Жаль, хрустальную сказку
Я разбил неумело...

Я любил твои речи,
Упивался словами...
Так нежны и беспечны
 Твои игры со снами...

Звезды, страстно сливаясь
В диком танце восторга,
Надо мною смеялись....
Ты же стала мне богом!

Я любил твои мысли,
Ненароком подслушав..
До небес их возвысил -
Ты ж открыла мне душу...

Я любил так беспечно...
Знал - меня ты погубишь...
Знай, любить буду вечно,
Хоть меня ты не любишь...*

**

----------


## Ольвия

*Серые окна...Холодные стены...
А на постели осколки измены...
Холст и мольберт... Блеклые краски...
На полотне неподвижная маска...

Чье-то лицо ... Искривленные губы...
Штрих на картине подчеркнуто грубый..
Рисунок ... и в нем твой талант несомненно...
А на постели осколки измены...

Мятая простынь... Коньяк недопитый...
Рядом с ним целый бокал и разбитый...
Стиснуты руки до боли в кармане...
А на постели осколки обмана...

Звезды на небе - случайные гости,
Немые свидетели боли и злости...
И тишина... Оглушающе пусто...
Мятый набросок.... А с ним мои чувства...*

----------


## Skadi

> Баллада о слепой любви...





> Исповедь





> Измена


*Ольчик, привет!
Насладилась досыта твоими новыми строками :smile:*

----------


## yozhik67

*Ольвия*, с праздником!

[IMG]http://*********org/325457m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Ольвия! С праздником!!!!!
*
[IMG]http://*********org/321360m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Ольвия*,
Олечка, с праздником ВЕСНЫ!

[IMG]http://*********org/289641m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

*Ольвия*,
 Привет, Мальвина... :flower: 



> Серые окна...


Ух.........


Оля... Плюнь в стороны...
Мы рядом...
С праздником ВЕСНЫ...

И вообще... Когда услышу???

----------


## Валерьевна

> Мои стихи и так чернее ночи,





> Мои слова пером из сердца взяты,





> Ведь каждый слог был выстрадан когда-то..


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  
_Что-то похожее проходила и я…._:frown:
*СПАСАЯ СЕБЯ*
Хочется светлых стихов, 
Но куда там…
Ручку хватаешь, чтоб душу излить.
Хочется радостных слов,
Но тогда ты
Боль не сможешь свою притупить.
Нервно ложатся строчка за строчкой,
Лечится сердце, сжимаясь в комочек.
Нет, не помарки,
То слёзы-чернила….
Вот улыбаешься ты уже мило.
Кто-то рисует, и «лечится» краской,
Кто-то поёт, кто-то «лечится» пляской.
Я же опять свои строки слагаю
Так я обиды и боль забываю.
Пусть мои мысли мрачны и трагичны,
Пусть в них задеты вопросы все личные.
Всё на бумаге я оставляю,
А в жизнь возвращаясь
Я всем заявляю:
 - Что жизнь так прекрасна! Судьба нам подвластна!
И я напишу ещё светлых стихов!!!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Серые окна...Холодные стены...
> А на постели осколки измены...
> Холст и мольберт... Блеклые краски...
> На полотне неподвижная маска...
> 
> Чье-то лицо ... Искривленные губы...
> Штрих на картине подчеркнуто грубый..
> Рисунок ... и в нем твой талант несомненно...
> А на постели осколки измены...
> ...


*ПОТРЯСАЮЩЕ ПРАВДИВО!!!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Пережитые чувства, боль в груди. 
Хочется сердце вынуть и уйти!
Оно уже в голе комом
Мне это так  знакомо….

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Ольвия

*Валерьевна*,
 Спасибо.... :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Когда услышу???


Не знаю...:frown:

----------


## Skadi

> Нет меня....


Так не должно быть. Ты есть, и мы тебя любим. Искренне  :flower: 



> Цитата:
> *Сообщение от PAN
> Когда услышу???*
> Не знаю...


Бывает, Оль. По себе знаю. Но пройдёт. Обязательно  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********org/353029.jpg[/IMG]

*http://files.mail.ru/6GO2O1*

----------


## Ольвия

*Skadi*,
 Спасибо, Олечка,но есть,как есть..)))

----------


## Ольвия

*Накину вуаль 
На седую печаль,
В глаза загляну ей украдкой...
Томится в них свет,
Ему выхода нет -
Останется это загадкой...

Родные черты
Так изящно просты...
И душу так что-то тревожит...
На черный наряд
Брошу сдержанный взгляд -
Себя разгляжу я, быть может...

Густая вуаль
Мне мешает, а жаль...
Себя хочу вырвать из клетки...
Печаль не одна -
С ней играет Луна
С азартом в шальную рулетку...

Нет сил уж молчать,
Я готова кричать,
Чтоб вырвать из этого плена
Туманную грусть..
Я погибну - и пусть....
Она ж избежит участь тлена...

Печаль- мой двойник,
Ее ангельский лик
Пусть напоминать будет вечно
О том, что была,
И о том,как жила,
А я же погибну беспечно...

Закончился стих...
Тихий шепот затих...
И дама вуаль поправляет...
Что скрыто под ней?
Человек? Мир теней?
Никто на планете не знает...
*

----------


## Лев

> Закончился стих...


Романс зазвучит...
Душа встрепенётся как птица.
Сними же вуаль,
Улыбнись, взвейся вдаль
В ритме вальса попробуй кружиться :flower:

----------


## PAN

Два глаза...
Один... вот зараза...
Левый... Взял и посмотрел за край.....
Правый твердил ему - НЕ УМИРАЙ!!!
А поздно -  
Звезды омыли вечностью взгляд...
Правый был рад - 
Он выжил, но...

Морали нет...
Правый видит свет, 
А левый тьму...
И рад тому...

*Ольвия*,
 Оля... Вспомни про кольцо Соломона... :flower:

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Ольвия

*PAN*,
 Это просто стихи и никакого отношения ко мне.)

----------


## Black Lord

> Накину вуаль 
> На седую печаль,
> В глаза загляну ей украдкой...
> Томится в них свет,
> Ему выхода нет -
> Останется это загадкой...


Закат рябиновых страданий,
Ночь завершит мольбы скитаний.
Накинет чёрной ночи шаль,
В созвездье солнечном вуаль.

Оль, выше нос!
Все мы смертные... :flower:

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Ольвия

> Все мы смертные.


И теперь я это поняла..)

----------


## Black Lord

> И теперь я это поняла..)


Когда луна коснётся века
И затуманит утлый взгляд,
Глядишь и нету человека,
Среди покрашенных оград...

*Ольвия*, Оль... :flower:

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Ольвия

> Глядишь и нету человека,
> Среди покрашенных оград...


Это обо мне..)

----------


## PAN

А где позитив???...:rolleyes:

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Ольвия

*PAN*,
 вся соль в том, ПАш, что весь позитив в рифме.... я думаю, ты меня поймешь

----------


## Kliakca

> А где позитив???...


Ещё один с навигатором не к тому колодцу пришёл...:wink:





> Это обо мне..)


Я думаю, что это про всех нас.:rolleyes:
В одной теме Волдед сказал замечательную фразу.
Жил много лет человек на форуме, делал много полезного, веселил, поднимал настроение, дарил позитив, делился своим теплом и творчеством.
Но стоило человеку один раз споткнуться, как сразу все забыли о его заслугах и каждый кинул в него комок своей негативной грязи...

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## elchka

Стихи очень хорошие трогательные. И у Оливии и в комментариях.

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Nechaykat

Христо  Ботев,  "Моя  молитва"

"Благословен  бог  наш..."

О,  мой  боже,  правый  боже!
Да  не  ты,  что  в  небе,  этот,
кто  мне  сердце  так  тревожит,
кто  душе  даёт  советы...

Уж  не  ты,  пред  кем  трепещут
поп  с  монахом,  бьют  поклоны,
и  кому  скоты  по  свещи
зажигают  поголовно;

уж  не  ты,  кто  мужа  с  жёнкой
сотворил  из  грязи,  бросив
человека  в  рабство--  он  же
во  твоей  остался  горсти;

уж  не  ты,  кто  мvромъ  мажет
патриархов,  пап,  монархов,
а  своей  неволи  пажить
бедноте  оставил  прахом;

уж  не  ты,  раба  учитель,
мол  терпи,  молись  до  гроба,
голью  плевел  окормитель--
не  рабам  надежды  сдоба;

уж  не  ты,  облыжный  боже
честь  отринувших  тиранов,
идол  глупых,  толсткожих
человечества  душманов*!

Ты  мой  бог  единый--  разум,
ты  рабов  один  защитник
день  грядёт  твой,  он  же--  праздник
дла  народов  горемычных!

Духу,  искры  дай,  о  боже,
оживи  любовь  к  свободе--
чтоб  мы  бились  кто  как  может
с  вражьей  пошестью  в  народе.

Укрепи  мою  десницу--
и,  когда  рабы  восстанут
мне  средь  них  заколоситься--
и,  борясь,  в  могилу  кануть!

Не  оставь  мя--  не  остынет
буйно  сердце  на  чужбине
и  мой  голос  не  преминет
неуслышан  во  пустыне!..

перевод  с  болгарского  Терджимана  Кырымлы
*  душман=  враг  (из  турецкого),  здесь--  ретроград,--прим.перев.  

Димчо  Дебелянов  "Молитва"

Мои  уста  сомкни  ладонью,
когда  душа,  устала  к  нощи,  
бескрылая  в  скорбях  утонет,
и,  безутешная,  возропщет;
сомкни  уста  мои,  спаси  мя!
И  да  печали  не  поддамся
и  да  хулою  горькой  Имя
не  очернит  мой  гнев  невластный!

перевод  с  болгарского  Терджимана  Кырымлы
Стихотворение  было  впервые    публикувано  в  журн.  "Съвременна  мисъл",  2-й  год  издания,  кн.  3  от  15.IV.1911  г.


молитва-крик
лавина  слов  пускай  накроет  и  вернёт
ребёнка  матери  любимому  подругу
пусть  знойный  ветер
вздрогнет  задом  наперед
продует  яму  у  бермудов  и  по  кругу
запустит  новое  течение  историй
преторианцы  –  наши  воины  в  пыли
они  наверное  представить  не  умели
что  их  игрушки  шлемы  латы  и  лошадки
через  строй  тысяч  пролинкованных  минут
из  виртуалия  заточенные  копья
спасут  народы  и  на  землю  опадут
как  листья  осени  и  зим  летящих  хлопья
пора  снимать  ярмо  от  власти  и  холопьев
и  становится  не  игрушкой  а  людьми

предотвращая  одиночество  погоды
единой  ядерной  зимы  от  сна  Курил

и  я  не  помню  кто  решил  измерить  жизнь
на  этой  гари  пачки  мятых  сигарет
наверно  Петр  болея  форточкой  Европы
пустив  под  западный  откос  славянских  братьев

я  умоляю..заклинаю..не  кури…
я  старый  Гусь..ты  мой  великий  белый  Рим
и  мы  с  тобой  еще  не  раз  поговорим
об  этой  дряни
уж  если  мне  здесь  и  дано  наговорить
горит  земля  как  сковородка  под  ногами
мы  сами  пламя
умоляю..не  кури..
когда  б  я  мог  стать  оберегом  этих  ртов
мужских  и  женских  детских  старческих  и  битых
я  б  в  каждом  доме  поселил  весны  любовь
пока  еще  души  порталы  не  закрыты
в  стране  и  гениев  и  добрых  дураков

идёт  Кассандра  по  воде  и  мне  поёт
они  поймут
они  услышат
нужно  вырвать
детей  из  дыма  сумасшедших  городов
и  пусть  потом  опять  и  камни  и  плевки
и  поношения  про  съехавшую  крышу
они  услышат…

продолжение  крика

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Nechaykat

РАНКОВА МОЛИТВА

Ніжить  очі  ранкова  пастель,
Промінь  кінчиком  шию  лоскоче.
В  перекатах  застигла  форель  -
В  течію  повертати  не  хоче.

Трусить  роси  ліщиновий  кущ  -
Встигла  вчасно  підставити  глека.
Впав  із  гілочки  заспаний  хрущ,
А  у  небо  здійнявся  лелека.

Б`є  поклони  в  траві  богомол,
В  небі  птаха  (чи  ангел?)  літає.
Чистий  ранок  зійшов  на  престол,
Отче  наш...з  цілим  світом  читає.

Молитва до Мови

Понад  річкою  ходять  кошлаті  тумани.
І  ранок  вже,  мабуть,  не  спав.
Десь,  в  далині,  -  силует,  мов  омана,
В  обіймах  півсвіту  тримав.

Позолочена  сонцем,  пшенична  коса,
Стежкою  в"ється  по  ниві...
А  хотсь  із  вас  вірить  ще  у  чудеса?  -
Над  нею  -  хмарки  білогриві...

Між  ними  ширяють  велично,  так  просто,
Як  материн  спів,  журавлі.
Ми  тут  -  усього  лиш  гості,
На  цій  чарівній  землі.

В  очах  волошкових  замріялась...
"Приміряй  намисто  з  глоду..!"
Мені  в  це,  як  в  сон,  не  вірилось!
А  силует  все  дививсь  у  воду...

Погляну  на  зорі..,  під  вії.
О  Боже,  матусю,  це  ти?!
Ця  дійсність  дорожча  за  мрії!
Як  боязко...Йду  до  мети!

Розступіться,  шовкові  трави!
Поклоніться  безмежним  степам!
Я  іду  до  своєї  Мови:
"Мамо,  будь-ласка,  навчіть  словам!

Прокажіть  найщиріше  слово!
Я  його  в  молитві  повторю!"
Я  молюсь  про  тебе,  Рідна  Мово!
Заради  тебе  полум"ям  згорю!

Молитва о поэте

Волхование  на  крови,
воркование  голубей  -
с  неба  свалится  серафим  -
равнодушно  его  добей.

Закопай  его,  как  зерно,
и  однажды  на  божий  свет
черноземный  и  проливной
прорастет  из  него  поэт.

Будет  жизнь  для  него  тесна
вплоть  до  смертных  к  Тебе  молитв,
да    воздастся  ему  сполна,
отрыдается,  отболит.

Но  стихами  своих  стихий
самовольных  -  на  краткий  срок,
он  оплатит  свои  грехи
и  засветится  между  строк.

Ты  храни  его  и  смотри
как  пылает  он  в  этот  миг,
а  когда  он  почти  сгорит,
Ты  прости  его  и  прими.

Матея Матеич «МОЛИТВА», перевод с сербского
Автор  –  Матея  Матеич
Перевод  с  сербского  –  Диана  Медведева
Поэтическое  переложение  –  Евгений  Капустин


Умолкну  ли,  Боже  –  услышь  меня  снова!
Как  часто  молитва  –  одно  пустословье.
Ты  внемлешь  молчанию,  зная,  что  слово  – 
Лишь  тень  от  того,  что  зовётся  любовью!

Позволь  мне  молиться  и  жизнью,  и  делом,
Любовью  к  другим,  состраданием  к  ближним,
Дай  жить  на  земле  мне  душой,  а  не  телом!
Умолкнут  уста  –  сердцем  я  со  Всевышним!

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Nechaykat

Ольвия! Спасибо Вам за искренность, за Вашу открытость и доверие!  :flower:

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Kliakca



----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Listner

Хозяйка, куда потерялась? Почему к нам не заходишь?

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## tamara rabe

Правда, правда... И я ощущаю потерю. Давай-ка появляйся скорее!  :Aga:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Лев

*Listner*, 
*tamara rabe*, 
Ну, так помолитесь... :Yes4:

----------

Ольвия (24.03.2018)

----------


## Ольвия

> Два глаза...
> Один... вот зараза...
> Левый... Взял и посмотрел за край.....
> Правый твердил ему - НЕ УМИРАЙ!!!
> А поздно -  
> Звезды омыли вечностью взгляд...
> Правый был рад - 
> Он выжил, но...
> 
> ...


Еще есть нос,
Но вот вопрос-
Его тут роль какая?
Он тьму и свет
(хоть это бред)
Так трепетно вдыхает...
Чуть ниже взгляд...
Там -  O My God!!!
Эротика сплошная...
Сплетенье рук 
И сердца стук
Поэта отвлекает....

Мораль сей байки такова-
Важны и нос, и глАза два!
И тьма, и свет, закат, рассвет,
И истина, и полный бред....
А, может , всё послать к чертям,
Тут написав : "Привет всем вам!!!" =)

----------


## PAN

> А, может , всё послать к чертям,
> Тут написав : "Привет всем вам!!!" =)


Вот ять!!!...)))
Мать,
Ты не пугай старых нас!!!
Вот щас
Как рухнем в обморок дружно...
Оно тебе нужно???...)))

Рад видеть всю, с руками и глазами...
Задержишься ли нынче с нами??????????...

----------

Ольвия (26.03.2018)

----------


## Лев

*Ольвия*, 
Семь лет прошло и ты явилась -
Вся наша братия молилась.
Все рады видеть в здравии твоём -
Осанну вместе мы тебе споём.
https://www.realmusic.ru/albums/41858

----------

Ольвия (26.03.2018)

----------


## Ольвия

*PAN*, 
*Лев*,  мальчикиииии, привет, о ясных глаз янтарный свееет!!!! Стихов я не хочу писать, но мне по нраву эта-   


> ять!!!...)))

----------


## Ольвия

Подняла старое, стряхнула пыль, немного озвучила)) :Vishenka 21: 


https://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1638117

----------

PAN (29.03.2018), Лев (29.03.2018)

----------


## Алексей Глухарев

Простите меня за мою критику, но это не ваш язык, ну не похоже это на женскую поэзию ,как ни крути.Я бы на вашем месте постыдился

----------


## PAN

> Простите меня за мою критику, но это не ваш язык, ну не похоже это на женскую поэзию ,как ни крути.Я бы на вашем месте постыдился


Это вы кому, извините???... :Smile3:

----------


## Ольвия

> Простите меня за мою критику, но это не ваш язык, ну не похоже это на женскую поэзию ,как ни крути.Я бы на вашем месте постыдился


я тут писала и мужскую поэзию и вовсе не стыдилась)))

----------

